# Honest feedback on BSI?



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok, so I'm hoping I won't get accused of pushing BSI by starting this thread...cos I'm not!! Just I feel that this lab has been around long enough now to get some honest feedback based on personal experiences rather than the hype that has surrounded it lately. I have been using the following BSI products on my current cycle:

Water based testdbol 150

Anadrol

Equitest 750

Test e 250

My personal opinion is that the testdbol is very, very good...the anadrol tho, I feel is possibly underdosed. This is because normally 100mg drol would normally makes me feel like crap, but running 150mg now and have only felt the anadrol "ill" feeling very mildly at the start. As for the equitest, too early to say for sure (been using just over 3 weeks now), but appetite is better than ever before on cycle.

I'm sure there are much more experienced guys out there than me who have been using this lab, and would very much like to hear some other opinions.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Could you not have put this info into one of the 35,597 BSI threads rather than start another?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

whats your own verdict of the test e?

just done my first ever pin yesterday, and it was test e, bit of a sore **** and too earlie to tell for me


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Could you not have put this info into one of the 35,597 BSI threads rather than start another?


Yes I could have, but I didn't!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cam93 said:


> whats your own verdict of the test e?
> 
> just done my first ever pin yesterday, and it was test e, bit of a sore **** and too earlie to tell for me


Bit too early to tell to be honest mate, as still jabbing suspension. Pretty sure the eq is starting to do its job tho...never eaten this much before on cycle...by a long way!! At this rate I'm gonna get fat lol


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

Did my first shot of their TMTE 600 into my right quad last Wednesday night, crazy pip, I have used underground labs before eg Syntrop ( long time ago) and Prochem , this pip was at another level. I have never used a blend that is purportedly 600mg a ml before , and as I type this I still have a bit of pain.

So I have found the TMTE pretty painful.

I have started to get crazy tren dreams, so I believe there is atleast some active ingredient , but ofcourse, since the test, mast and tren are all enanthate it is too early to tell as they have not kicked in yet.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

drago78 said:


> Did my first shot of their TMTE 600 into my right quad last Wednesday night, crazy pip, I have used underground labs before eg Syntrop ( long time ago) and Prochem , this pip was at another level. I have never used a blend that is purportedly 600mg a ml before , and as I type this I still have a bit of pain.
> 
> So I have found the TMTE pretty painful.
> 
> I have started to get crazy tren dreams, so I believe there is atleast some active ingredient , but ofcourse, since the test, mast and tren are all enanthate it is too early to tell as they have not kicked in yet.


Cheers mate. Staying clear of tren myself as had a couple of difficult recoveries lately. This is exactly the sort of feedback I'm after tho...wanna hear the good and the bad. To be honest I also wanna make sure that the compounds I rate highly so far are, in fact, as good as I think they are and I haven't been swayed by all the hype!!


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm also using equitest750 and I can't stop fekin eating! My appetite has been **** for bout 3-4 month, on 5th week now and ravenous!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

DaBUCK said:


> I'm also using equitest750 and I can't stop fekin eating! My appetite has been **** for bout 3-4 month, on 5th week now and ravenous!


So you agree the eq is good then? What about the test?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DaBUCK said:


> I'm also using equitest750 and I can't stop fekin eating! My appetite has been **** for bout 3-4 month, on 5th week now and ravenous!


What dose you running mate?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> What dose you running mate?


2ml equitest and 2ml test e a week...so 1000mg of each. First time on eq and surprised its started to kick in so soon (assuming that's the reason for massively increased appetite)


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> 2ml equitest and 2ml test e a week...so 1000mg of each. First time on eq and surprised its started to kick in so soon (assuming that's the reason for massively increased appetite)


Or maybe the combination of your cycle and training are in check and your growing


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been using the T400 for 9 weeks and can't get on with it, PIP for days after every injection.

I've read good things about the injectable dbol though, I'll post back in this thread after I've gone through 3 vials of it 

Adex seems gtg, can't say I'm holding water. My nips have only ached twice since I've been on it at 0.5mg EOD. I've recently dropped it down to 0.25mg EOD to see if it's the adex that's killing my libido.

I've also injected 1.5ml of their Test Prop into my quad on accident (thought I picked up a vial of T400), didn't get any PIP from it, lovely stuff.

Haven't tried anything else from their range. I've been looking into their Tbol but it's hard work trying to find someone who's used it to get some feedback!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have to be really honest chaps given the freebies they seem to hand out even if it was the absolute bollox l would be tempted to say it wasnt any good as to get myself a treat !

I have never used the stuff, never will TBH but given the threads l have seen on here it does get very mixed reviews.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Test/Deca and Adex is legit


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have to be really honest chaps given the freebies they seem to hand out even if it was the absolute bollox l would be tempted to say it wasnt any good as to get myself a treat !
> 
> I have never used the stuff, never will TBH but given the threads l have seen on here it does get very mixed reviews.


Exactly why I started this thread Milky...it's about time we heard some honest reviews based on personal experience rather than what people have heard and blatant pushing of this lab!! The main reason I'm so interested in BSI is their water based gear and high concentration blends as these seem to be BSIs real selling point.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

don1 said:


> Or maybe the combination of your cycle and training are in check and your growing


Yeah possibly mate. Been training each body part twice a week for the first time, maybe this has something to do with it.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I've been using the T400 for 9 weeks and can't get on with it, PIP for days after every injection.
> 
> I've read good things about the injectable dbol though, I'll post back in this thread after I've gone through 3 vials of it
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm currently having the same problem getting adex dose right. Libido was dead for the first week so dropped to 0.5mg eod and was then fine for 2weeks. Has dropped again the last 2 days tho so gone back up to 0.5 mg ed. What dose t400 you running?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

done 2 jabs of there test/tren/eq blend with 1.5ml in each jab and the PIP is the worst ive had, im going to throw the rest away its to that extent!

cant walk or train, not worth it for me.

back to wildcat for me


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

T400 PIP has made my mind up that I won't use it again


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm currently using their T400 and trentest 500 , works out at 650mg Test and 250mg Tren from 1ml of each.

Zero pip at all, very thin oils, gains are nice and steady, my appetite is off the charts 11lb's gain and it's pretty lean tbh, not much bloat at all. 0.5 EOD of Adex has dealt with any gyno issues. I'm very pleased with my 1st experience of BSI, and I am going to step things up soon with them and either really up the tren/test or try their TMTE which appeals to me tbh.

I am also really keen to try the 50mg/ml Dbol jabs too. That sounds really cool.

I know a lot of ppl are having pip issues with the T400 which is a shame, but I can honestly say I get none at all from 1 ml of T400 and 1ml of Trentest 500.

And I adore tren dreams, it's like a stephen king novel per night. I love it. I actually sleep so much better now.


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Jonsey911 said:


> done 2 jabs of there test/tren/eq blend with 1.5ml in each jab and the PIP is the worst ive had, im going to throw the rest away its to that extent!
> 
> cant walk or train, not worth it for me.
> 
> back to wildcat for me


Im using the equi/tren/test blend at the moment and lovin it!...dont get any pip??

Also the pre workout d'bol inj.....now thats some pip!!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

nellsuk said:


> Im using the equi/tren/test blend at the moment and lovin it!...dont get any pip??
> 
> Also the pre workout d'bol inj.....now thats some pip!!!


How long you been using the dbol mate? I've been using the testdbol and aquabol for 2 weeks now. Killer pip for first 1 weeks (will NEVER inject this stuff into quads again lol) but the last week my muscles have got used to it and its now pip free. Also, zero pip from the equitest from day 1


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Tom90 said:


> I've been using the T400 for 9 weeks and can't get on with it, PIP for days after every injection.
> 
> I've read good things about the injectable dbol though, I'll post back in this thread after I've gone through 3 vials of it
> 
> ...


Placed an order for their 50mg tbol tabs, so once i have it, ill report back in a few weeks.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah I'm currently having the same problem getting adex dose right. Libido was dead for the first week so dropped to 0.5mg eod and was then fine for 2weeks. Has dropped again the last 2 days tho so gone back up to 0.5 mg ed. What dose t400 you running?


Just 1.5ml per week. It doesn't hurt going in and it doesn't hurt for the rest of the day. The pain starts when I wake up the next day.



engllishboy said:


> Placed an order for their 50mg tbol tabs, so once i have it, ill report back in a few weeks.


Cheers mate, I'd appreciate that :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

For those getting mega bad pip where are you jabbing ? I am using glutes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tom90 said:


> Just 1.5ml per week. It doesn't hurt going in and it doesn't hurt for the rest of the day. The pain starts when I wake up the next day.
> 
> Cheers mate, I'd appreciate that :thumbup1:


You need to remove the refferal code from your sug immediatly mate as it us against the rules.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Just 1.5ml per week. It doesn't hurt going in and it doesn't hurt for the rest of the day. The pain starts when I wake up the next day.
> 
> Cheers mate, I'd appreciate that :thumbup1:


For me 0.5 mg adex eod would be far too much for 600mg test. Drop to 0.25mg eod mate


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> For those getting mega bad pip where are you jabbing ? I am using glutes


Bet they're doing quads...zero pip for me into glutes mate, can hardly even tell I've been jabbing tbh


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Used the water based dbol and it stings like a b!tch but works

got some T400 and Tren E of theirs im yet to use but hopefully its good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I've used bsi for around a year now in that time I've gained over 20kg bodyweight and put 50kg on my ohp 40kg squat and nearly 50kg on deadlift , I've also grown a big Fcuk off beard .

Name one lab that doesn't have a bad review even pharmacy sust gives people flu like symptoms nebido hurts and I'm sure many more pharmacy products have bad reviews .

I was given free samples of bsi pre w/o when I first learned of it simply because of my training style , if you look at their product list for my needs you'll see its a great line up which is why I use them .

If a lab has products and prices that suit your goal then go use the lab whichever it may be Fcuk what people say on the internet some of these cnuts should focus their energy on training and diet .

I'm currently running bsi sust on a cruise and I'll be blasting short/esterless compounds in shortly .


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Bet they're doing quads...zero pip for me into glutes mate, can hardly even tell I've been jabbing tbh


Well that's what I am wondering, maybe it's worth them trying a jab or two in the glutes and see if that's any better.

I haven't got any other size pins or i'd try my quads just to see if I get pip there.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i have just started a cycle of 100% bsi products, i have before pics and will take after pics and they will get posted up when im done.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> I've used bsi for around a year now in that time I've gained over 20kg bodyweight and put 50kg on my ohp 40kg squat and nearly 50kg on deadlift , I've also grown a big Fcuk off beard .
> 
> Name one lab that doesn't have a bad review even pharmacy sust gives people flu like symptoms nebido hurts and I'm sure many more pharmacy products have bad reviews .
> 
> ...


How do you use the pre workouts Ewen? Pre workout only or spread throughout the day? Do you use on non training days? I've been doing their dbol 1ml pre workout in the morning and 1ml in the evening...and same dose on off days. Does this look ok?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well that's what I am wondering, maybe it's worth them trying a jab or two in the glutes and see if that's any better.
> 
> I haven't got any other size pins or i'd try my quads just to see if I get pip there.


Haha go on son, stick em in there lol...you're a braver man than me if ya do hahaha!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ewen said:


> I've used bsi for around a year now in that time I've gained over 20kg bodyweight and put 50kg on my ohp 40kg squat and nearly 50kg on deadlift , I've also grown a big Fcuk off beard .
> 
> Name one lab that doesn't have a bad review even pharmacy sust gives people flu like symptoms nebido hurts and I'm sure many more pharmacy products have bad reviews .
> 
> ...


 Surely all them gains aren't purely down to using BSI over any other lab though??


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Haha go on son, stick em in there lol...you're a braver man than me if ya do hahaha!!!


I'm not gonna stick a 1.5 inch 22g in my quad ! LOL I am gonna open a new site soon, so i'll probably get some greens or blues for it, i'll do it then


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure im convinced on the blends they do. Seem to good to be true


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Surely all them gains aren't purely down to using BSI over any other lab though??


I've used only bsi during this time with the exception of 1ml of pc test 4ml of rohm mast e , its not solely down to bsi but how I train and my diet , I'm not claiming bsi is better than another lab but I am saying its working very well for me .

As for dbol I only run the pre w/o stuff pre w/o , and as the liquid dbol is more bio available than tabs only 50mg needs to be taken a day .


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

I want to see more feedback on there ttme as I've 3 bottles to get through.

Just trying rest an injury or two and tweak my cutting diet before I start it.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> I've used only bsi during this time with the exception of 1ml of pc test 4ml of rohm mast e , its not solely down to bsi but how I train and my diet , I'm not claiming bsi is better than another lab but I am saying its working very well for me .
> 
> Ok cheers Ewen. Running 150mg oxys as well...you think that's overkill?
> 
> As for dbol I only run the pre w/o stuff pre w/o , and as the liquid dbol is more bio available than tabs only 50mg needs to be taken a day .


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

trapman said:


> Not sure im convinced on the blends they do. Seem to good to be true


That's what I thought with the equitest 750 mate...on 4th week now, only time will tell...


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

If you get the Deca 200 Test 300 blend you get the test for free. As the singles are same price


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

150mg oxy lol yeah probably is overkill .

whats your weight and how long you been using steroids ?


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

10ml test for free, shouldn't complain really


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

ewen said:


> 150mg oxy lol yeah probably is overkill .
> 
> whats your weight and how long you been using steroids ?


Is this for me Ewen.

95kg First used AAS 8 years ago. Never looked back lol


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

% is 15 and the lowest ever


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trapman said:


> Is this for me Ewen.
> 
> 95kg First used AAS 8 years ago. Never looked back lol


no it was meant for @stuey99 he fcuked up and posted in my qoute lol


----------



## msowerby18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Recently changed from Wildcat TNTMast 450 and ROHM Test E to BSI TTM600 and Test400 - did the first injection last week with massive pip in my quad, that lasted for most of the week. I put this down to a potentially bad injection and tried again about an hour ago....i can feel the same sting brewing so am currently heating the hell out of it and trying to keep it moving.

Love the blends they offer and prices are good, i'm guessing effects will be more or less on a par with other labs but this PIP is putting me off.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Dohhh i just gave up my stats for all to see LOL


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> That's what I thought with the equitest 750 mate...on 4th week now, only time will tell...


Tbf tho not mensioning cost but raw test is literally pennies for a 10ml vial werth. test,dbol and winstrol have the biggest profit margine going off the cost of the raws and the price there re-sold at by ugls and most china source's prices are about the same give or take, other aas have less of a profit tho so I think were you gain on some you can loose on others but it all weights up as a whole.... Well it must or they wouldn't do it.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> 150mg oxy lol yeah probably is overkill .
> 
> whats your weight and how long you been using steroids ?


Weight is way down at the minute mate!! Was 95kg at start of this cycle (lost loads of weight as shutdown real bad after last cycle...had to do power pct). Up to 103kg 3 weeks into cycle (still fairly low for me). To be honest mate I've just chucked in loadsa dbol and oxys for the first 2 months of this cycle to get weight and strength back up as quickly as possible...you think I've gone a bit over the top lol.


----------



## gdawgs (Feb 5, 2013)

i have been using there test 400,1.5ml twiced per week in each glute and the pip has been fine little bit sore the next morning but nothing to bad,only been using the test 400 for 3 weeks so still waiting for it to kick in but up a few lbs so far,anybody else on there test 400 and rate it?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm cruising on burr atm but have some bsi in my stash,I rarely get pip so I'm going to jab some bsi now and report back!


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Tbf tho not mensioning cost but raw test is literally pennies for a 10ml vial werth. test,dbol and winstrol have the biggest profit margine going off the cost of the raws and the price there re-sold at by ugls and most china source's prices are about the same give or take, other aas have less of a profit tho so I think were you gain on some you can loose on others but it all weights up as a whole.... Well it must or they wouldn't do it.


This is a very good point. Imagine Primo blends


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> Weight is way down at the minute mate!! Was 95kg at start of this cycle (lost loads of weight as shutdown real bad after last cycle...had to do power pct). Up to 103kg 3 weeks into cycle (still fairly low for me). To be honest mate I've just chucked in loadsa dbol and oxys for the first 2 months of this cycle to get weight and strength back up as quickly as possible...you think I've gone a bit over the top lol.


in a word yes :lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I'm cruising on burr atm but have some bsi in my stash,I rarely get pip so I'm going to jab some bsi now and report back!


Pipless

Repped!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> in a word yes :lol:


So how would you recommend I dose the anadrol and dbol Ewen?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Pipless
> 
> Repped!


Whi have you repped you nugget ?

Yourself :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> So how would you recommend I dose the anadrol and dbol Ewen?


50mg of each daily , oxy bang them in first thing in morning and liquid dbol pre workout , on non training days its up to you if you take the dbol , if you do then pin at same time as you drop an oxy .


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Pipless
> 
> Repped!


Wait until tomorrow genius, pip normally takes a while


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> 50mg of each daily , oxy bang them in first thing in morning and liquid dbol pre workout , on non training days its up to you if you take the dbol , if you do then pin at same time as you drop an oxy .


Ok mate, cheers for that. So you think there's no benefit at all to me running higher doses than that?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Whi have you repped you nugget ?
> 
> Yourself :lol:


I know,thought I'd rep myself for a pipless jab. However,I'll find out tomorrow if its still the case @Ginger Ben


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I know,thought I'd rep myself for a pipless jab. However,I'll find out tomorrow if its still the case @Ginger Ben


Well if you get any make sure you neg yourself as well :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> Ok mate, cheers for that. So you think there's no benefit at all to me running higher doses than that?


not whilst taking new compounds , if you know each drugs characteristics then you can experiment with does as you`ll know what does what .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well that's what I am wondering, maybe it's worth them trying a jab or two in the glutes and see if that's any better.
> 
> I haven't got any other size pins or i'd try my quads just to see if I get pip there.


I did and haven't been able to sit down properly for 3 days don't think it's lab related for me, I think it's the oil.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> not whilst taking new compounds , if you know each drugs characteristics then you can experiment with does as you`ll know what does what .


Cheers buddy. Will take your advice from tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Kimball said:


> I did and haven't been able to sit down properly for 3 days


oh well that puts pay to that idea then ! Lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was under the impression from the first round of "BSI is awesome"threads it was all painless what has happened??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i was under the impression from the first round of "BSI is awesome"threads it was all painless what has happened??


people arent used to correctly dosed gear :laugh:

your probably the best guy to ask about pain from jabs having used aas for years , what was aas like when you first started using ?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i was under the impression from the first round of "BSI is awesome"threads it was all painless what has happened??


Haha yeah I noticed that as well mate!! I've had no pip at all to be honest...looks like some people aren't quite so lucky tho lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> people arent used to correctly dosed gear :laugh:
> 
> your probably the best guy to ask about pain from jabs having used aas for years , what was aas like when you first started using ?


Interesting you should say that, the t400 does seem much higher dosed than the wc tt500 just looking at comparable strength gains, but the pip makes it unusable sadly. Although I don't think that's the issue in my case, 1ml of t400, so only 400mg gives a weeks pain, 2ml of non eo based test e 250 none, 500mg. So I think I just don't get on with eo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

The nearest BSI dumping ground if you can't use it, is my right glute, so feel free to get rid of it all in there


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Interesting you should say that, the t400 does seem much higher dosed than the wc tt500 just looking at comparable strength gains, but the pip makes it unusable sadly. Although I don't think that's the issue in my case, 1ml of t400, so only 400mg gives a weeks pain, 2ml of non eo based test e 250 none, 500mg. So I think I just don't get on with eo.


its a shame steroids are not heavily researched openly as loads of people suffering with pip is bad from a training aspect , many times ive done a quad jab and glute and could barely walk nevermind squat but then maybe the reason why pharma companies rarely go over 250mg/ml is due to possibly pain ?

ive done prestige 500mg/ml with 0 pain and ive done phenom 250mg/ml with the worst pain ive had so maybe its down to solvents/EO .


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

rare i suffer pip, but for some guys who do whatever the reason, if they get it from one lab and not another they will use the one that dont hurt.

reports of pip will put many guys off a lab as nobody wants to be limping about from jab to jab. and rightly so if there are a large % of people getting pip from a certain lab or certain lab batch then why use it.

ive not got access to bsi so i dont know if it would give me pip or not.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> its a shame steroids are not heavily researched openly as loads of people suffering with pip is bad from a training aspect , many times ive done a quad jab and glute and could barely walk nevermind squat but then maybe the reason why pharma companies rarely go over 250mg/ml is due to possibly pain ?
> 
> ive done prestige 500mg/ml with 0 pain and ive done phenom 250mg/ml with the worst pain ive had so maybe its down to solvents/EO .


I've never had any pip until I tried eo based, irrelevant of volume or nominal strength, so I'm sure it's the eo or a solvent unique to that blend. An allergy would also explain why lots of people get zero pip and lots unbearable from the same stuff, actually about the only thing that does!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Right,heres my take on it.....

Used PC for last 3 years...great product...gone off the boil last 3 months.

Switched to BSI test 400.....thin oil,no pip...goes in nice......liquid dbol...stings like a bitch but no pip,same with mast enan and suspension....no probs AT ALL.

At the moment...everything is fine...good gains.....no plugs to to rate the lab just my two penneth.

Also will be try Chemical Solutions as well.....no views as of yet.

If i have any probs etc i will also mention....personally guys just go with what you can get and see how you get on with the labs you are using......everybodys a fcuking expert on here...... somebody will always use another lab anyway.....stick with what works for you.HAPPY DAYS :thumbup1:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

pea head said:


> Right,heres my take on it.....
> 
> Used PC for last 3 years...great product...gone off the boil last 3 months.
> 
> ...


How have you been dosing the dbol mate...pre w/out only?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

stuey99 said:


> How have you been dosing the dbol mate...pre w/out only?


Use the Dbol into the rear delts with 1ml pins and small orange tips......20mins pre workout.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> How have you been dosing the dbol mate...pre w/out only?


Reckon there's any benefit to injecting it each day, rather than just pre workout?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

pea head said:


> Use the Dbol into the rear delts with 1ml pins and small orange tips......20mins pre workout.


Yeah I've found the rear delts to be the least painful. You not dosing the dbol on non training days then? I've been doing 1ml in the morning pre w/out and 1ml in the evening...think I'm gonna cut it down to 1ml a day tho.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Reckon there's any benefit to injecting it each day, rather than just pre workout?


Well I've been doing it am and pm everyday. Remember dbol isn't just for training, it also aids protein synthesis...this is my reasoning for using on non training days anyway.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I've been using mtren at 1ml/ed (well five days a week) for the last 14 days.

Fairest thing I can say is I'm impressed enough to try some more of the range for my self.

I've seen good and bad reviews but based on my experience of what I've used I'm willing to try it for my self, and the orders all ready sent..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> people arent used to correctly dosed gear :laugh:
> 
> your probably the best guy to ask about pain from jabs having used aas for years , what was aas like when you first started using ?


I don't get the post mate as my post was that it was bragged about that there was no PIP from BSI products but now Everyman and his dog are getting days of it?? So where they correctly dosed at the beginning when there was supposed to be no PIP or now when there is a lot of PIP?? Either way shame there is no consistency

In my opinion all gear pharma (what I used when I started) and all UGL brands can give PIP unfortunately many think PIP is a sign of bad gear but it can be a lot of things, the big one being you pushing a few inches of cold steal into soft tissue, dirt on vial/needle/skin......or a lab trying to push to many MG's per ML......not something you had when I first started as I think the most was Sus 250.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I don't get the post mate as my post was that it was bragged about that there was no PIP from BSI products but now Everyman and his dog are getting days of it?? So where they correctly dosed at the beginning when there was supposed to be no PIP or now when there is a lot of PIP?? Either way shame there is no consistency
> 
> In my opinion all gear pharma (what I used when I started) and all UGL brands can give PIP unfortunately many think PIP is a sign of bad gear but it can be a lot of things, the big one being you pushing a few inches of cold steal into soft tissue, dirt on vial/needle/skin......or a lab trying to push to many MG's per ML......not something you had when I first started as I think the most was Sus 250.


only people that didnt have pip said it was pipless i for one dont suffer with pip from bsi although ive not used the eqtrentest 1000 and doubt i ever will or a few other products but ive seen loads of posts/threads about their t400 being a bitch however ive never had pip from the t400 and i use a green pin in glutes or blue in quads/delts .

ime the consistency is there , all my vials have been filled almost identical all labels except a small few have been the same if you compare it to pc they had pippy batches or fuerza they are 11/12ml in a standard sized vial , fusion t500 is a painful jab (going by posts on here) , rohm seems to be on a decent level though some of their products are weak in comparison so not great value for money as others but quality is there , wildcat stings lol we could list loads of labs and pick holes in them even pharma .

i guess time will prove if bsi is a decent ugl or not on internet forums , i know in the gym from my use of it it is decent .


----------



## one-pound-coin (Jan 19, 2013)

Come now show yourself mr bsi you gotta be here somewhere


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

one-pound-coin said:


> Come now show yourself mr bsi you gotta be here somewhere


what makes you think its a he ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> only people that didnt have pip said it was pipless i for one dont suffer with pip from bsi although ive not used the eqtrentest 1000 and doubt i ever will or a few other products but ive seen loads of posts/threads about their t400 being a bitch however ive never had pip from the t400 and i use a green pin in glutes or blue in quads/delts .
> 
> ime the consistency is there , all my vials have been filled almost identical all labels except a small few have been the same if you compare it to pc they had pippy batches or fuerza they are 11/12ml in a standard sized vial , fusion t500 is a painful jab (going by posts on here) , rohm seems to be on a decent level though some of their products are weak in comparison so not great value for money as others but quality is there , wildcat stings lol we could list loads of labs and pick holes in them even pharma .
> 
> i guess time will prove if bsi is a decent ugl or not on internet forums , i know in the gym from my use of it it is decent .


As I said in my post you can get pip from all brands even pharma so confused by your defensive post?? My original post was about the fact that when BSI exploded everyone and I mean everyone claimed it was pain free yet now more and more guys are using it this does not seem to be the case, you answered this saying that it was correctly dosed I asked when....when it was pip free or now?? Plus how do you know it is correctly dosed? Have you seen a lab test or are you using the timed honoured method of Feel 

I don't suffer with PIP that often only in my quads for some reason but as I said many think PIP is a marker of bad gear yet no one can say for sure why they get it yet it is classed as a sign of a bad lab?

Personally I would not use any brand no matter the name if it gave me bad PIP for days


----------



## one-pound-coin (Jan 19, 2013)

ewen said:


> what makes you think its a he ?


What makes you think its not ?

It was a joke btw but you think the owners of bsi read these threads?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> As I said in my post you can get pip from all brands even pharma so confused by your defensive post?? My original post was about the fact that when BSI exploded everyone and I mean everyone claimed it was pain free yet now more and more guys are using it this does not seem to be the case, you answered this saying that it was correctly dosed I asked when....when it was pip free or now?? Plus how do you know it is correctly dosed? Have you seen a lab test or are you using the timed honoured method of Feel
> 
> I don't suffer with PIP that often only in my quads for some reason but as I said many think PIP is a marker of bad gear yet no one can say for sure why they get it yet it is classed as a sign of a bad lab?
> 
> Personally I would not use any brand no matter the name if it gave me bad PIP for days


just giving my honest view on it and i rate it the stuff has helped me gain kg`s of bw and kg`s lifted so yes i am biased i like it lol

the bit i said about people arent used to correctly dosed gear was a sh1t attempt at humor hence the :laugh: , we both know pip has many variables .

all i can say is try them for yourself .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

one-pound-coin said:


> What makes you think its not ?
> 
> It was a joke btw but you think the owners of bsi read these threads?


lol no idea mate my guess would be the owner has far better things to do than read these threads but i guess you never really know .


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Tests definitely good.. Weight gain is still coming, and a decent amount of absolute rotters from plenty of fish can vouch for my sex drive..

Mtren ds is my favourite pwo ever - fcuk jacked lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ditz said:


> Tests definitely good.. Weight gain is still coming, *and a decent amount of absolute rotters from plenty of fish can vouch for my sex drive*..
> 
> Mtren ds is my favourite pwo ever - fcuk jacked lol


:laugh: picsorbs


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

ewen said:


> :laugh: picsorbs


Haha, I'll video the next victim just for u lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ditz said:


> Haha, I'll video the next victim just for u lol


thats what the MA is for :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> just giving my honest view on it and i rate it the stuff has helped me gain kg`s of bw and kg`s lifted so yes i am biased i like it lol
> 
> the bit i said about people arent used to correctly dosed gear was a sh1t attempt at humor hence the :laugh: , we both know pip has many variables .
> 
> all i can say is try them for yourself .


no thanks I stick to one or two labs and the ones I use have helped me achieve the physique I have today so I have no complaints........


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> no thanks I stick to one or two labs and the ones I use have helped me achieve the physique I have today so I have no complaints........


according to uk-m folk lore pc has gone so one of the 2 labs that built your physique will soon dry up , or is it not true pc are no more ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> according to uk-m folk lore pc has gone so one of the 2 labs that built your physique will soon dry up , or is it not true pc are no more ?


It does seem that everyone knows the owner so it must be true, guess I will have to use creatine


----------



## one-pound-coin (Jan 19, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> It does seem that everyone knows the owner so it must be true, guess I will have to use creatine


But are they having stock problems becasue pc is drying up from what I can gather .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one-pound-coin said:


> But are they having stock problems becasue pc is drying up from what I can gather .


Is it?? I am not on cycle so would not know


----------



## one-pound-coin (Jan 19, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Is it?? I am not on cycle so would not know


It is.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one-pound-coin said:


> It is.


Ok you seem to be in the know I will take that as gospel then thanks


----------



## one-pound-coin (Jan 19, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Ok you seem to be in the know I will take that as gospel then thanks


Its ok your off cycle you would have no idea on stock levels and the vast amount of sources who can't get hold of pro chem right now so its my pleasure.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> It does seem that everyone knows the owner so it must be true, guess I will have to use creatine


5g 3x a day should do it mate :laugh:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

one-pound-coin said:


> Come now show yourself mr bsi you gotta be here somewhere


Haha he's lying on a beach somewhere mate...getting fed grapes by page 3 models lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I don't get the post mate as my post was that it was bragged about that there was no PIP from BSI products but now Everyman and his dog are getting days of it?? So where they correctly dosed at the beginning when there was supposed to be no PIP or now when there is a lot of PIP?? Either way shame there is no consistency
> 
> In my opinion all gear pharma (what I used when I started) and all UGL brands can give PIP unfortunately many think PIP is a sign of bad gear but it can be a lot of things, the big one being you pushing a few inches of cold steal into soft tissue, dirt on vial/needle/skin......or a lab trying to push to many MG's per ML......not something you had when I first started as I think the most was Sus 250.


I think they just got lucky and all the early users had no issue with the carrier oil.

I guess it could be related to the mg/ml but in that case the wc tt500 is massively underdosed or the BSI is massively overdosed!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So heres my 2p worth.

Just finished 7 week mini cycle just to try it out before I go crazy and buy loads more for my next cycle..."All documented with pics and regular body fat readings on my jurno"

Prop eod, Oxys 50mg ed,mtren mon- fri in triceps every time simple cycle but gained very well off it, was only supposed to do 5 weeks cos I need to clean out for bloods doing in April but had to stick another 2 weeks on as it was going so well.Just doing pct now clomid and nolva "also bsi"

Was impressed enough to get my next cycle already which goes as follows ;

Week 1-10 mtren ds mon-fri

week 1 - 5 Anavar @ 200mg ed

Week 1- 5 Tren E 500mg ew

Week 1-10 Mast E 400 mg ew

Week 5 -10 Tren extreme 2ml ew

Week 5- 10 Halotestin 30mg ed

Nolvadex 20mg ed and arimadex at 1mg ed.

2 weeks honeymoon then start pct of clomid and nolva.

HGH 4iu ed 2iu am and 2iu pm

Ghrp 2 and Modgrf 129, 100mcg 3 x ed

Really looking forward to starting the cycle and expecting great gains..

Obviosly the peptides and hgh arnt bsi and atm I have pc halo but Im hoping to swich it for bsi halo if they get round to making some


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ive not used bsi so cant comment on pip or gains but for a lab thats main selling point was no pip from anything garunteed,

to have all these pip story's is enough to make me avoid them,


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> ive not used bsi so cant comment on pip or gains but for a lab thats main selling point was no pip from anything garunteed,
> 
> to have all these pip story's is enough to make me avoid them,


thats twice people have said it was said to have 0 pip , is there a thread saying this or has the lab said this somewhere ?

from what i remember people that used it gave their view on and it was pip free for them infact ausbuilt said bsi winny was the worst he ever had but since it was reformulated its fine .


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> thats twice people have said it was said to have 0 pip , is there a thread saying this or has the lab said this somewhere ?
> 
> from what i remember people that used it gave their view on and it was pip free for them infact ausbuilt said bsi winny was the worst he ever had but since it was reformulated its fine .


Agreed Ewen!! I have never heard claims from BSI or anyone representing them that there is no pip. I do remember early post from people saying there was zero pip...but these were obviously fro people who had ZERO PIP lol. This is not a big conspiracy as we all know that some people always suffer from pip and some do not.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> thats twice people have said it was said to have 0 pip , is there a thread saying this or has the lab said this somewhere ?
> 
> from what i remember people that used it gave their view on and it was pip free for them infact ausbuilt said bsi winny was the worst he ever had but since it was reformulated its fine .


no thread that said it that was just the impression i and many others got from the first 100 threads claiming miracles from bsi.

but like i said ive not used so cant comment on the gear


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> no thread that said it that was just the impression i and many others got from the first 100 threads claiming miracles from bsi.
> 
> but like i said ive not used so cant comment on the gear


if the first 100 threads had users saying they didnt get pip then maybe they just didnt get pip lol but thats not to say pip wouldnt occur .

i know EO is used so its possible this is a cause add in the fact your sticking a needle in and people will get pain regardless .

the injectable dbol may aswell be one of gods miracles i rate it highly .


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Has anyone used their oral dbol or is everyone just using the injectable stuff?


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

ewen said:


> if the first 100 threads had users saying they didnt get pip then maybe they just didnt get pip lol but thats not to say pip wouldnt occur .
> 
> i know EO is used so its possible this is a cause add in the fact your sticking a needle in and people will get pain regardless .
> 
> the injectable dbol may aswell be one of gods miracles i rate it highly .


Agree with this people forget there sticking like a 1inch bit of sharp metal into them and expecting the targeted muscle just to be fine with it lol....


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> if the first 100 threads had users saying they didnt get pip then maybe they just didnt get pip lol but thats not to say pip wouldnt occur .
> 
> i know EO is used so its possible this is a cause add in the fact your sticking a needle in and people will get pain regardless .
> 
> the injectable dbol may aswell be one of gods miracles i rate it highly .


just saying what i see


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

It's the frigging oil I say not the gear!!!

I bet if I injected 1ml of plain eo I would get exactly the same awful pip I get from the t400!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Kimball said:


> It's the frigging oil I say not the gear!!!
> 
> I bet if I injected 1ml of plain eo I would get exactly the same awful pip I get from the t400!


I keep saying I'll try that one day..

One day i decide I'm bored of walking lol


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Roy Walker said:


> just saying what i see


"Shay what ya Shee"


----------



## Bigsinic (Oct 15, 2011)

I shot 1.5ml BSI test400 in my right glute last sunday, no pip at all.


----------



## cameronking64 (Jan 11, 2013)

I was just wondering has anyone used there oxys?


----------



## cameronking64 (Jan 11, 2013)

have you used there oxys are they what they say they are?



ewen said:


> 50mg of each daily , oxy bang them in first thing in morning and liquid dbol pre workout , on non training days its up to you if you take the dbol , if you do then pin at same time as you drop an oxy .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been using BSI for about 6 months now.

I stick with what I know primarily as a strength athlete which is Test 400 and Tren E but have recently switched to the Tren Extreme which I love. I'm stronger than ever at the moment (which of course is not just down to gear). I have also tried the Meth Tren which is potent as they come.

I have also tried the Dbol and Nap 50s which both seem fine to me. I have had decent reports from the Prop, Test Cyp and Viagra as well.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The first time I jabbed their tren e (1.5ml) I was in agony the next day, and for a couple of days after that.

However, I've used it since and had no problems whatsoever.

So maybe I just nicked a nerve or hit scar tissue or something.

Either way its not going to stop me using Bsi gear.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

cameronking64 said:


> I was just wondering has anyone used there oxys?


I've been using their oxys for the last 2 weeks alongside the injectable dbol. Training intensity and strength have shot up crazy amounts, but hard to say if its primarily the dbol or naps. Very little water weight which is good, I have been told that the water based dbol does not cause water retention like the oral version...and that this is probably also holding off water bloat from the oxys. All good gear tho, definitely loving this cycle so far!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Mtren DS for me seems to peak a good 2 hours after shooting for some reason. The individual shots I've done before usually peak within the hour.


I'd agree with that. Seems a bit over an hour for me too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Mtren DS for me seems to peak a good 2 hours after shooting for some reason. The individual shots I've done before usually peak within the hour.





ditz said:


> I'd agree with that. Seems a bit over an hour for me too


is that the new red mtren ds ?

ive spent around 4 hours in the gym today and used 1ml red mtren ds for first time , nice smooth jab liked it and i seemed in good spirit even hit a front squat pb .

im not saying the pb is down to the mtren ds but i missed the attempt twice last week and today hit it first time it was a little higher kg today and i went to bed late so feel fcuked lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

It definitely works mate, pb's keep being hit using it. I do find if I leave 1.5hr before training on it it works better than just an hour


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> is that the new red mtren ds ?
> 
> i*ve spent around 4 hours in the gym today* and used 1ml red mtren ds for first time , nice smooth jab liked it and i seemed in good spirit even hit a front squat pb .
> 
> im not saying the pb is down to the mtren ds but i missed the attempt twice last week and today hit it first time it was a little higher kg today and i went to bed late so feel fcuked lol


You mad cnut! :laugh:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ditz said:


> It definitely works mate, pb's keep being hit using it. I do find if I leave 1.5hr before training on it it works better than just an hour


Yeah, I've been doing 1ml of the dbol about 90 mins before training. Can feel it kick in after about an hour tho.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

just ordered some deca so hopefully til be ok


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah, I've been doing 1ml of the dbol about 90 mins before training. Can feel it kick in after about an hour tho.


Definitely seems optimal..

Speaking of which, 1.5ml just gone in.. Let's hammer back


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> You mad cnut! :laugh:


mainly squatting aswell , only 5 more squat days til a day off :laugh:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Yeah it's red. I've only used this one. It does the business, just takes longer for some reason.


This may be a really dumb question but here goes lol. I'm staying clear of tren and deca as had a really difficult recovery after last cycle. Would using the water based tren pre workout only be as harsh as far as hpta shutdown as running a full on tren cycle?? Again, sorry if this is daft...just wondering if this might be a way of getting some of the benefits of tren without all the drawbacks??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> This may be a really dumb question but here goes lol. I'm staying clear of tren and deca as had a really difficult recovery after last cycle. Would using the water based tren pre workout only be as harsh as far as hpta shutdown as running a full on tren cycle?? Again, sorry if this is daft...just wondering if this might be a way of getting some of the benefits of tren without all the drawbacks??


tren is tren .


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Im using bsi deca test 2.5ml per week done 2 jabs one 2ml and one 2.5ml, Pip wise its been okay moderate il take it, for instance i jabbed quads 2.5ml that dead leg feeling you get the next day with bsi i almost got it instantly and it lasted for 2 days or so which is fine by me, i could walk and squat down okay if the rest of the quad jabs be like this i will be over the moon. I was dreading it really as my leg went dead almost immediately and was expecting some killer pip in the next few days i take it that feeling was just due to high concentration gear


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Kimball said:


> It's the frigging oil I say not the gear!!!
> 
> I bet if I injected 1ml of plain eo I would get exactly the same awful pip I get from the t400!


I was told eo has anesthetic properites over 30-40% pure? 1ml eo would be painless?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I was told eo has anesthetic properites over 30-40% pure? 1ml eo would be painless?


Unless you have an allergic reaction to it.. Which is what I'm personally thinking I have


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ditz said:


> Unless you have an allergic reaction to it.. Which is what I'm personally thinking I have


Exactly, me too, I think 1ml of eo would hurt like **** for days in those that think the BSI t400 gives pip, and not at all in those that don't


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

chilisi said:


> X2
> 
> But it's only in your system a few hours so "maybe" less suppression. It's hard to say with recovery, it's a tricky one at best especially when it's person dependant.


Ok mate, cheers. I'm dying to try tren, but with the way my recoveries have been lately I think it's gonna be safer to give it a swerve!!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Used the water based Dbol and water testdbol found the Dbol gave horrendous pip for about 5 days after jabbing but none from the test s and Dbol blend. Both work fine I just find this confusing tbh. Adding 100mg test s should surely increase said horrendous pip?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sk1nny said:


> Used the water based Dbol and water testdbol found the Dbol gave horrendous pip for about 5 days after jabbing but none from the test s and Dbol blend. Both work fine I just find this confusing tbh. Adding 100mg test s should surely increase said horrendous pip?


its been reformulated mate as first time i shot mtren ds it stung a little but i shot the new mix and its fine , i was told it was all reformulated when the winny was .


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sk1nny said:


> Used the water based Dbol and water testdbol found the Dbol gave horrendous pip for about 5 days after jabbing but none from the test s and Dbol blend. Both work fine I just find this confusing tbh. Adding 100mg test s should surely increase said horrendous pip?


I had the exact opposite mate...terrible pain for days after testdbol shot. Muscles got used to it after a couple weeks tho...quads and bis were the worst!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

clomid is gtg

dbol gtg

test suspension gtg


----------



## sirsquat (Sep 28, 2011)

Just switched over to their gear and a custom blend of 100mg prop/100mg tren ace. Have been using another lab and gaining up until now so ill be able to comment on the quality of it after a week or two, seeing as my blood levels should be at their peak right now it should go to work straight away, if I notice a drop in strength/size/any other indicating factor then I'll notice it very quickly. Took my first jab yesterday, pip free which im surprised at, the oil was very thick in comparison to others I've used.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I think BSI are the most dispicable lab ever to contaminate this forum.

No doubt a little bit of lab pushing goes on with other labs. The difference with BSI is:-

1. The mass PM to UK Muscle members

2. The same people starting threads, pretending to be questions. I thought "why are you asking if that is good? You just tried to sell it to me!"

3. Other threads getting hijacked to comment on BSI products - as if one out of three threads on page one having "BSI" in the title, in early january 2013, wasn't sufficient.

4. A thread started by a BSI reseller, with my name in the title, attacking me personally. It was recommending the potency of BSI Viagra, whilst implying that I can't get it up. Somebody on THIS thread also recommended the BSI viagra. Only, its not out yet. The thread was removed by the moderators.

There's nothing wrong with making or selling steroids. Its a noble calling. We all like using them, someone has to sell them to us. The majority of BSI resellers, I collectively salute you, Sirs. You reigned it in after my "THINK TWICE BEFORE YOU START ANOTHER BSI THREAD" post, and the new sticky

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/207304-pushing-labs-sourcing.html

which, in essence, is BSI's pre-ban final warning.

If I was Mr BSI, I would be warning my one-man resellers to shut up for a while, stop offering free vials for posts, find out how someone got hold of a load of BSI labels, and start some kind of website to check serial numbers.

I'm not some kind of self-appointed consumer champion, but it worries me that BSI has gone through an underground lab's lifecycle faster than a fruit fly. If you've got a vial of BSI something, scratch the metal crimp top of the vial. Is it spray painted green, but suspiciously wildcat yellow underneath?

It took years for British Dragon distributers to start making their own knockoffs, but somehow, someone associated with BSI has nicked a bunch of labels. Unfortunately, if you're making something illegal, you can't sue or go to the police. You can grow slowly by working with people you know and trust, or you can really go for it.

The BSI story is the story of greed, gone viral. Most of the resellers were probably rolling their eyes in disbelief when they fiirst saw this entirely spurious thread.

Yeah, Stuey99. You knew what would happen, because you read my thread, and you read the sticky, but you went ahead anyway. You're in your early 20a, so you may not have played "Buckaroo", where you load tools onto a toy donkey. If you're the unfortunate who makes the donkey kick, you lose. The phrases "the last straw" and "the straw that broke the camel's back" were the inspiration behind the toy.

Where am I going with this? I don't know.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I think BSI are the most dispicable lab ever to contaminate this forum.
> 
> No doubt a little bit of lab pushing goes on with other labs. The difference with BSI is:-
> 
> ...


No I'm not sure where you're going with this?? I'm sorry, but if I want to hear others opinions on something then a "warning" thread from you is not going to stop me!! And cheers for telling everyone I'm in my early 20s...I'll take that as a very welcome compliment seeing as I'm 34!!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh, and I've just read the sticky warning not to push BSI...and would be grateful if you'd tell me exactly where I have done this?? I have asked for honest feedback...good or bad!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> I think BSI are the most dispicable lab ever to contaminate this forum.
> 
> No doubt a little bit of lab pushing goes on with other labs. The difference with BSI is:-
> 
> ...


the bits in bold is worrying do you know who is doing it or have proof/evidence ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've used EO from WC and had zero pain or reaction but the T400 is awful. Still got a lump from 8 days ago. Binned the bottle now. Not saying all BSI the same though. Will try the equitest for my next cycle along with WC TNT depot


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tbh Zorrin has a valid point several actually no doubt BSI is a good brand but something is going on here on UKM thats not good.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Tbh Zorrin has a valid point several actually no doubt BSI is a good brand but something is going on here on UKM thats not good.


I agree mate..I was nodding along in agreement to his post until the personal attack on me!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> I agree mate..I was nodding along in agreement to his post until the personal attack on me!!


But i understand his frustration though the site is getting flooded with BSI resellers & threads about the brand like a insanely expensive Coca cola promotion of a new drink.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> But i understand his frustration though the site is getting flooded with BSI resellers & threads about the brand like a insanely expensive Coca cola promotion of a new drink.


Yes, but I am not a reseller, I am just someone asking for some honest feedback on a lab that has had far too much hype around it. Personally I think the answers have been very fair and well balanced and I have found it very useful.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Yes, but I am not a reseller, I am just someone asking for some honest feedback on a lab that has had far too much hype around it. Personally I think the answers have been very fair and well balanced and I have found it very useful.


And trust me im not saying your anything of the sort but things like this are not easy to tackle when the topic comes up.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its only ever stirred up when zorrin posts , this thread was about people giving their thoughts on a lab they use , and then zorrin whips in again its like when arnie was trying to be govinator and the whole smear campaign that ensued about his treating of women and groping breasts etc its like that smear campaign was done by arnolds team , perhaps zorrin is like arnolds team , everytime he posts its more publicity , he then attacks and insults members and suggests mods are in on bsi aswell yet goes without mention or infraction :confused1:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

stuey99 said:


> Yes, but I am not a reseller, I am just someone asking for some honest feedback on a lab that has had far too much hype around it. Personally I think the answers have been very fair and well balanced and I have found it very useful.


to be honest mate i dont think you will get much honest feedback about bsi on this site from the amount of threads popped up to begin with with bollox


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> its only ever stirred up when zorrin posts , this thread was about people giving their thoughts on a lab they use , and then zorrin whips in again its like when arnie was trying to be govinator and the whole smear campaign that ensued about his treating of women and groping breasts etc its like that smear campaign was done by arnolds team , perhaps zorrin is like arnolds team , everytime he posts its more publicity , he then attacks and insults members and suggests mods are in on bsi aswell yet goes without mention or infraction :confused1:


trust me when i go back on gear idk when that will be (IT WILL BE A WHILE) But when i eventually do yeah maybe i will get BSI if it works then yeah good stuff . Not saying the brand is bad im saying the more we speak about it the more of a problem it gets to be and for what? For nothing as i see it.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> its only ever stirred up when zorrin posts , this thread was about people giving their thoughts on a lab they use , and then zorrin whips in again its like when arnie was trying to be govinator and the whole smear campaign that ensued about his treating of women and groping breasts etc its like that smear campaign was done by arnolds team , perhaps zorrin is like arnolds team , everytime he posts its more publicity , he then attacks and insults members and suggests mods are in on bsi aswell yet goes without mention or infraction :confused1:


I agree, he's a proper sh!t stirrer! Lol

He refers to threads being started by resellers all the time, yes there was one that did this but he's now banned and was pretty blatant anyway!

Just use your noggin and all will be well 

On the other hand, I can see that the resellers of other labs are loving the negativity towards BSI and are quickly jumping in with nice comments! It's obvious who they are


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> trust me when i go back on gear idk when that will be (IT WILL BE A WHILE) But when i eventually do yeah maybe i will get BSI if it works then yeah good stuff . Not saying the brand is bad im saying the more we speak about it the more of a problem it gets to be and for what? For nothing as i see it.


maybe people talk about it because its good gear lol

like i said earlier in the thread ive made great gains from it , would you feel confident knowing the guy you get your gear off is 15 stone looks sh1t and lifts are pi55 poor or would you feel happier knowing that guys using lab x and are units ?

ive never bought gear of a skinny fcuker that says his gear is good , bad advert really :lol:

things i look out for when buying my gear is who is using-products-prices as ultimately i want it at a decent price with decent product range and i want it to work .


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> its only ever stirred up when zorrin posts , this thread was about people giving their thoughts on a lab they use , and then zorrin whips in again its like when arnie was trying to be govinator and the whole smear campaign that ensued about his treating of women and groping breasts etc its like that smear campaign was done by arnolds team , perhaps zorrin is like arnolds team , everytime he posts its more publicity , he then attacks and insults members and suggests mods are in on bsi aswell yet goes without mention or infraction :confused1:


Well put it this way Ewen...I think this has been a very informative thread (for me anyway) with a lot of fair comments. The only unconstructive, heavily biased response has come from Zorrin!! Pushing labs is definitely not a good thing...but I feel being unnecessarily insulting is even worse!!! If I remember correctly there IS a sticky on that???


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyway, I'm giving up on this thread now...can't see any useful comments being added now!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I agree, he's a proper sh!t stirrer! Lol
> 
> He refers to threads being started by resellers all the time, yes there was one that did this but he's now banned and was pretty blatant anyway!
> 
> ...


TBH if i was to do a blast the EQtrenTest at 1000mg per ml does look very erotic  But it does look abit well idk blatant at times tbh the commercialism going on here on UKM not only talking BSI talking everything. Indirect commercialism to be more correct everyone pushing the brand they use not to sell, but to feel maybe safer to use their brand by getting others to use it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> Well put it this way Ewen...I think this has been a very informative thread (for me anyway) with a lot of fair comments. The only unconstructive, heavily biased response has come from Zorrin!! Pushing labs is definitely not a good thing...but I feel being unnecessarily insulting is even worse!!! If I remember correctly there IS a sticky on that???


if you feel the need to report a post then that is why the report button is there .

people do fall out but a blatant insult without being provoked is childish mate .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> maybe people talk about it because its good gear lol
> 
> like i said earlier in the thread ive made great gains from it , would you feel confident knowing the guy you get your gear off is 15 stone looks sh1t and lifts are pi55 poor or would you feel happier knowing that guys using lab x and are units ?
> 
> ...


Maybe i put that in wrong context what im saying is that when people slate the brand, then thats about the worst type of commercialism you can use , it will have a reverse effect get people curious & people will try it imo.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> if you feel the need to report a post then that is why the report button is there . .


what a tool


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm using their test e 400 and tren e 250 and whilst there isn't any pip I'm not too convinced the tren is having any effect. I started my cycle with pro chem test and masteron, aggression was up and I was growing, still am tbh (yes growing on a cut)

Switched to the tren and I haven't experienced any tren cough, mad dreams or night sweats at all on tren e 500mg a week. Been three weeks now. Still have 10ml of the tren and some bsi winstrol to end the cycle, keeping the test at 400mg whilst il aim for about 500mg - 750mg on the tren pw.

Next cycle, il be going back to pro chem or burr labs

(I did feel a bit sh1t doing cardio last week but I'm putting that down to the tail end of the virus I had)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> what a tool


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> if you feel the need to report a post then that is why the report button is there .
> 
> people do fall out but a blatant insult without being provoked is childish mate .


Na mate, got much better things to do with me time...I'll leave the bitching to those who do it best lol. Anyway, gotta hit the town with me mrs in a minute...she wants a new handbag and a hamster...yes, women ARE strange!! Hoping we get the hamster first and she might be distracted and forget about the handbag haha...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> the bits in bold is worrying do you know who is doing it or have proof/evidence ?


Could you tell me as well please, as I like the wildcat stuff so if I can get it at BSI prices I don't care which one turns up, lol.

I never quite follow your threads but this is a strange one! So somebody is buying 10ml vials of wildcat (odd as every wildcat I've purchased has been a 20ml, but ignore that for now) then spray painting them BSI green and selling them for less than if they were wildcat. Does that really make sense to anybody or is it just me


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> its only ever stirred up when zorrin posts , this thread was about people giving their thoughts on a lab they use , and then zorrin whips in again its like when arnie was trying to be govinator and the whole smear campaign that ensued about his treating of women and groping breasts etc its like that smear campaign was done by arnolds team , perhaps zorrin is like arnolds team , everytime he posts its more publicity , he then attacks and insults members and suggests mods are in on bsi aswell yet goes without mention or infraction :confused1:


Perhaps zorrin IS mr BSI, far from a far fetched possibility, and when a thread dies he starts an attack to get it going again, a slightly risky but brilliant marketing strategy!


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Just about to shoot the Mtren DS now. Very pain free


X2

Dont see what all the fuss is about with regards to PIP or sting with the MTrenDS, no pain no problems, the dbol was a cloudy red and gave a bit of pip the day after but no issues on this stuff, not sure if it's the reformulated version... it's a clear red colour.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Perhaps zorrin IS mr BSI, far from a far fetched possibility, and when a thread dies he starts an attack to get it going again, a slightly risky but brilliant marketing strategy!


Na mate, Mr BSI is too busy counting his money lol. To be honest all I'm interested in us the QUALITY of BSIs gear. How they push, market or promote their product does not interest me any more than the business and marketing practices of any other brands I like...be it Coca Cola, Mcvities,USN or PHD. If a product is good I buy it, if not it stays on the shelf for some other mug to waste their money on...simple!!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't believe I've personally attacked anyone. I've just given my honestly-held opinions. That is what you wanted, isn't it?

Perhaps the title should be "Positive feedback only on BSI". Ewen and 99, I can't see why you would be upset by my comments. Its not as if either of you is associated with BSI in any way, is it?

You're right, Stuey99. This IS a very informative thread. If I've inadvertantly insulted you, it's cheerfully withdrawn. Maybe you genuinely can't find anything on this lab called BSI. Also, apologies for assuming you were born in 99.

Don't worry about what I say. I'm just some guy talking about a lab, not about you or, heaven forbid, Ewen.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, just one more thing...

My wife loves BSI steroids. I was wondering if I can get an autograph


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Zorrin, seriously, are you aware that you're coming across as somebody either from BSI, trying some reverse marketing, or a competing lab trying to smear?

There have been loads of BSI threads I agree, and some ridiculous ones but I think if you read this thread the majority of comments have been negative, so you aren't really making sense, not that i would accuse you of that on a regular basis anyway, lol.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Any proof if these wildcat painted tops?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> I don't believe I've personally attacked anyone. I've just given my honestly-held opinions. That is what you wanted, isn't it?
> 
> Perhaps the title should be "Positive feedback only on BSI". Ewen and 99, I can't see why you would be upset by my comments. Its not as if either of you is associated with BSI in any way, is it?
> 
> ...


zorrin your posts make entertaining reading lol

my connection to bsi is a simple one i use their gear and had good results or is that a little hard for you to understand .

everytime you see a bsi thread your all over it spouting user x or y must be a seller or even bsi him/herself .

i really couldnt give a fcuk what you say however you do smack of someone with either a massive hidden agenda and that maybe your lab has suffered a massive blow to its pocket (your a chemist are you not) also you did have a thai bride so perhaps your split is due to you owing her family money for raws and you cannot pay because your pockets are empty because people are buying a new lab , now that seems a highly likely situation and a good reason why you snap at bsi threads/users .

zorrin your posting is very strange .

infact not once have i seen you post about diet or training but you always comment on lab threads except for homebrew threads :confused1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> zorrin your posts make entertaining reading lol
> 
> my connection to bsi is a simple one i use their gear and had good results or is that a little hard for you to understand .
> 
> ...


Wasn't zorrin the guy who gained a stone of muscle in 4 weeks on Tbol, or am I getting mixed up?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I don't believe I've personally attacked anyone. I've just given my honestly-held opinions. That is what you wanted, isn't it?
> 
> Perhaps the title should be "Positive feedback only on BSI". Ewen and 99, I can't see why you would be upset by my comments. Its not as if either of you is associated with BSI in any way, is it?
> 
> ...


Ok you say you're not being insulting, but you have just ACCUSED me of only wanting to hear positive feedback about BSI. Did you miss the part where I said I AGEEED with everything you said about BSI? Or the part where I said I suspected their oxys were underdosed? And YES I can ding other threads about BSI thank you! Does this mean I can't start my own? Maybe you should have a go at people starting threads about pct or ai's, as there are certainly plenty of threads out there on these subjects!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Wasn't zorrin the guy who gained a stone of muscle in 4 weeks on Tbol, or am I getting mixed up?


not going by his avi :laugh:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

There are one or two OBVIOUS resellers of other labs in this thread


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Perhaps zorrin IS mr BSI, far from a far fetched possibility, and when a thread dies he starts an attack to get it going again, a slightly risky but brilliant marketing strategy!


I've never attacked BSI. i've been attacked, but internet attacks just tickle, and that doesn't mean that BSI don't make good 'roids. I want an honest forum, just like the rest of you. We all give our opinions on products from loads of labs. The Mods definitely aren't in on it, Ewen. They think I'm OK, and they like you too, and they know who is doing what.

Ewen, you should ignore me for a while, and ignore BSI. You're taking too much interest in both of us. I'm not going to get banned, that's for people who DON'T follow the forum rules. I've never attacked anyone, or insulted anyone, and I can't see why anyone would take anything I say about BSI personally.

Ever been on Steroidology? It's awful. They use the carrot and the stick promoting labs. The trouble with that, is that it brings the whole forum down, and sometimes somebody with a musclebound AVI chooses the wrong one on the wrong person.

I have a lab, but not a steroid lab. Steroids are only class "C"s, aren't they? If whoever owns BSI happens to be reading this thread and has followed my posts, they will know about me and my wife, and our drug and vice empires. If you're doing something illegal, don't go looking for fights. Make it clear right at the outset that if a wholesaler or a dealer rips you off, nothing will happen to them. You will just use it as a life lesson, and walk away with no recrimination. You won't chase them, hunt them down, grass them up, or inform. Otherwise, they're going to get paranoid and get their punches in first.

Sometimes, you will lose a little money. Write it off as a business expense. Its the long-term that matters. If you're making something, you're right at the top of the food chain. Petty fights are for street-level dealers. If you spot it going on, you have to knock a few heads together, because someone selling your product can pick on the wrong person and bring down your whole business.

I've meandered off-topic again, haven't I? See what are harmless old duffer I am? All the more reason to just ignore me and go "oh, bless", rather than people think "the lady d'oth protest too loudly".

What I'm saying is:- ROHM and Prochem don't go nuts on steroid forums, and they've lasted a long time.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> A perfectly normal thread ruined by a crazy man's rambling's yet again.
> 
> ewen has an extremely good point, as Zorrin goes out of his way it seems to smear this lab. *Something doesn't smell right*.


yes zorrins lab its got no cooking going on :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> I've never attacked BSI. i've been attacked, but that doesn't mean that BSI don't make good 'roids. I want an honest forum, just like the rest of you. We all give our opinions on products from loads of labs. The Mods definitely aren't in on it, Ewen. They like me, and they like you, and they know who is doing what.
> 
> Ewen, you should ignore me for a while, and ignore BSI. You're taking too much interest in both of us. I'm not going to get banned, that's for people who DON'T follow the forum rules. I've never attacked anyone, or insulted anyone, and I can't see why anyone would take anything I say about BSI personally.
> 
> ...


the mods like us all zorrin , we are traffic , traffic converts to money .


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Could you tell me as well please, as I like the wildcat stuff so if I can get it at BSI prices I don't care which one turns up, lol.
> 
> I never quite follow your threads but this is a strange one! So somebody is buying 10ml vials of wildcat (odd as every wildcat I've purchased has been a 20ml, but ignore that for now) then spray painting them BSI green and selling them for less than if they were wildcat. Does that really make sense to anybody or is it just me


WC do equitest 800 and equitren 800 both in 10ml vials mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I've never attacked BSI. i've been attacked, but internet attacks just tickle, and that doesn't mean that BSI don't make good 'roids. I want an honest forum, just like the rest of you. We all give our opinions on products from loads of labs. The Mods definitely aren't in on it, Ewen. They think I'm OK, and they like you too, and they know who is doing what.
> 
> Ewen, you should ignore me for a while, and ignore BSI. You're taking too much interest in both of us. I'm not going to get banned, that's for people who DON'T follow the forum rules. I've never attacked anyone, or insulted anyone, and I can't see why anyone would take anything I say about BSI personally.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen you be attacked, until you started attacking other people and you clearly have taken a very anti BSI stance. Other than the really obvious reseller threads posted and then deleted by the mods, yours are the next most obvious for somebody with a vested interest. You can deny that all you like but that's how you read.

And I don't understand why you are telling ewen to ignore BSI, he's a user, whereas you just seem to be somebody with a vested interest and no actual knowledge, so shouldn't you be ignoring BSI.

I was in this thread enjoying the debate about the pip, which I'm suffering badly from, that has now been ruined by your confused, long winded attack on the op and BSI.

Whether the mods like you or not, I find your posts generally pointless and irritating.

And you have undoubtedly accused the mods of being involved in BSI in the past, I can't be bothered to read your waffle again to see if you have in this thread but you know you have. Or perhaps you don't as you clearly partake of your own product, maybe too much?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> WC do equitest 800 and equitren 800 both in 10ml vials mate


Ah right must be referring to that then, I've only had the test, tt500 and deca.

Still doesn't explain why they'd fake a cheaper brand


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Zorrin, less time rambling, more time training.

Maybe then you will have a chest.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

All good points, cheerfully taken on board.

I apologise if I come over as some kind of angry nutter with an agenda. It should make me easy to ignore.

Do I though? Because I feel like I've made some quite reasonable points, given the honest opinion that you asked me for, but for some reason this BSI charm offensive just isn't winning me over. I was warming to the lab, and I wanted it to make me hot. No shortage of glowing reviews, reasonable prices, yet my cash is still in my pocket. Why is that? Usually, when I'm on a mission to blow my wad, it takes something really offputting to make my little leather purse fold up and go back in my pants.

I Recon I must have a touch of that asperger's syndrome, because I thought i was supporting forum neutrality and politeness. I'm not trying to flush out beligerent nutters, ask for a critique of my AVI, or trick BSI into looking evil.

I'm an ordinary punter. I don't make or sell steroids, but I buy them. You ordinary BSI-using punters aren't winning me over, if I'm honest. I haven't accused any of you of anything, I've been careful to only talk about the lab. None of you are BSI employees, that's for sure, because I don't feel you're doing the lab's rep any favours. Is anyone else staring to go off BSI a bit.or is it just me? This is just my opinion, but I feel this forum was a bit nicer before christmas. It's like someone left the turkey behind the sofa and forgot about it.

Ewen. Can I ask you to ignore me, and ignore BSI, just once more? I don't really see what it's got to do with either of us. BSI broke the rules, got off with a warning, it's an established fact. But it's got nothing to do with you, or me. We're neutrals, and I've got no beef with you. Please don't pick a fight with me over some lab neither of us has any reason to give a damn about. On the internet, my chest is as big as yours, I've got nothing to lose, and I've REALLY been hitting the HCG. So lets keep things nice and friendly.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> All good points, cheerfully taken on board.
> 
> I apologise if I come over as some kind of angry nutter with an agenda. It should make me easy to ignore.
> 
> ...


To be honest I don't want to win you over. I'd rather you buggered off to a thread where your opinion is valid, this thread was asking for an opinion on BSI products, not your latest conspiracy theory on BSI.

And again, why don't you ignore BSI? Ewen is a user, As you have nothing but hearsay, rumour and conjecture and haven't even used it what is your relevance.

Claiming you don't sell or make or have an association with any lab is hardly proof of anything, if you take that at face value, which I don't, nor is anybody else on this board, and that's sure not true!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> To be honest I don't want to win you over. I'd rather you buggered off to a thread where your opinion is valid, this thread was asking for an opinion on BSI products, not your latest conspiracy theory on BSI.
> 
> And again, why don't you ignore BSI? Ewen is a user, As you have nothing but hearsay, rumour and conjecture and haven't even used it what is your relevance.
> 
> Claiming you don't sell or make or have an association with any lab is hardly proof of anything, if you take that at face value, which I don't, nor is anybody else on this board, and that's sure not true!


It is an open forum mate he is as entitled to post as anyone.


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

Getting out of hand this like haha!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes of course he is, except where he is telling users of a lab not to post about them when him isn't even a user.

Reading between the lines of his posts and continually saying how much the mods love him there is an implication the mods are supporting his hate campaign.

Assuming this is gymgym style delusion (and presumably you can see the similarities with all the claims, etc) surely the mod team can see there is as much agenda behind these posts as the ridiculous pro BSI ones that were, quite rightly, stamped on.

Don't get me wrong I'm no great BSI lover, been using for 5 weeks and unable to even walk properly most of that and now can't even sit but it would be nice to have a debate about it without zorrin, who clearly thinks of himself as some benevolent Bond villain, jumping in with his crystal meth fuelled hate campaign?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I like @Zorrins posts, they are well thought out - he obviously has a brain, and frankly they are entertaining :lol:

At least the blokes got an opinion and sticks to it.

Tbh, those that want to try bsi, will.. None of this will make any difference. I decided to try it, liked it.. So as long as I keep getting the results I have been then I'll continue to use the stuff, regardless of all this.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> It is an open forum mate he is as entitled to post as anyone.


Exactly. So where does he get off telling Ewen not to post about BSI?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Yes of course he is, except where he is telling users of a lab not to post about them when him isn't even a user.
> 
> Reading between the lines of his posts and continually saying how much the mods love him there is an implication the mods are supporting his hate campaign.
> 
> ...


I can assure you the MOD team have no agenda re any lab or any member but as much as people feel the need to defend this lab some people have a bee in there bonnet about it being brought up on a daily basis.

I myself have no intention what so ever of ever using the lab, do l have an agenda, nope, not one bit, its because of threads like this l have no intention of using it but whilst l just sit back and let it go clearly Zorrin feels the need to air his opinion....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Exactly. So where does he get off telling Ewen not to post about BSI?


Has he ?

Its not been reported or l would tell him the same thing.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Has he ?
> 
> Its not been reported or l would tell him the same thing.


Read back in this thread alone at least twice, that's what's getting my back up, seems to think he can post exactly what he likes, implying its with mod support, and has told ewen and others to ignore him and ewen specifically to ignore BSI, and destroyed a quite useful thread at the same time.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Read back in this thread alone at least twice, that's what's getting my back up, seems to think he can post exactly what he likes, implying its with mod support, and has told ewen and others to ignore him and ewen specifically to ignore BSI, and destroyed a quite useful thread at the same time.


Pont me to a page please mate.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I can assure you the MOD team have no agenda re any lab or any member but as much as people feel the need to defend this lab some people have a bee in there bonnet about it being brought up on a daily basis.
> 
> I myself have no intention what so ever of ever using the lab, do l have an agenda, nope, not one bit, its because of threads like this l have no intention of using it but whilst l just sit back and let it go clearly Zorrin feels the need to air his opinion....


Nor did I think they did, and if any are involved with a lab anyway I would hope for more intelligence than some of the pro BSI posting has shown!

But zorrin is going well beyond being against the lab as anybody has the right to be, making all sorts of accusations and implications.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Pont me to a page please mate.


Post 196 was the last time he asked ewen to ignore BSI, not sure on page as I'm on tapatalk, But there have been other times in this thread. He also claimed in this thread that the mods won't do anything about his posts as they love him.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Nor did I think they did, and if any are involved with a lab anyway I would hope for more intelligence than some of the pro BSI posting has shown!
> 
> But zorrin is going well beyond being against the lab as anybody has the right to be, making all sorts of accusations and implications.


Here is how l see it mate, if one of us start to dabble in this kind if thing and it goes wrong, someone gets a bad batch, there order gets lost blah blah blah the FIRST thing they will do is come on here blabbing so any credibility the MOD team has is gone out the window.

Plus if l a m honest l couldnt be fu*king ar*ed with it all, and trust me l have had some offers.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Post 196 was the last time he asked ewen to ignore BSI, not sure on page as I'm on tapatalk, But there have been other times in this thread. He also claimed in this thread that the mods won't do anything about his posts as they love him.


I only read the MODs like him and Ewen mate, nothing more serious TBH.

Hey put him on ignore if its really bothering you, then you dont have to read his inane ramblings, that goes for everyone TBH....


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> What I'm saying is:- ROHM and Prochem don't go nuts on steroid forums, and they've lasted a long time.


Not the best examples to use - a search on ROHM mostly brings up about fakes and a search on prochem mostly brings up rumours that they've vanished.

In general the board is being drowned out by noise, I'd like to see a few good journals commentating on a bsi / prochem / rohm / signature / etc cycle and less "this **** is amazing" or " is this **** amazing?" threads.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

The way I look at Bsi is there high concentrated blends appeal.

I've took the plunge with some ttme, the hype on here had absolutely no bearing on my decision to try the lab.

Now if there ttme at 3ml a week doesn't do the business I will say and most prob move back to pc, Rohm.

If it does do the business I will also say as well as use them again due to the fact its a lot of steroid for the money.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> The way I look at Bsi is there high concentrated blends appeal.
> 
> I've took the plunge with some ttme, the hype on here had absolutely no bearing on my decision to try the lab.
> 
> ...


Ah but the post above says PC is gone and ROHM are being faked so your fu*ked mate :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> Exactly. So where does he get off telling Ewen not to post about BSI?


the same place others are telling him not to post.

guys if you do not like what zorrin writes then do not read it, in HIS opinion you should steer clear of the lab in some other opinions you should not, i keep on seeing this comment about "implying with MOD support" yet i cannot find where he has said the MODs have backed me on this? if the MOD team had an opinion on anything then you all would know we do not tend to keep it to ourselves.

there has been an issue with some members promoting BSI some of these members have been banned some are being watched that is the involvement of the MOD team as it would be for any idiot selling gear on UKM.

it is clear that the ramblings of Zorrin are getting on some members nerves because of the negative things he is saying about the lab.......why is it bothering you? some have said it derails a perfectly good thread yet Zorrin did not come into this thread until someone mentioned him 8-9 pages in......

When the MOD team read these types of threads due to reported posts (which there has been) the question we ask is "Why is that member always in a BSI thread defending them so aggressively??"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Milky said:


> Ah but the post above says PC is gone and ROHM are being faked so your fu*ked mate :lol:


yea thats what the people in the know say


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Milky said:


> Ah but the post above says PC is gone and ROHM are being faked so your fu*ked mate :lol:


Crap, that post wasn't there when I started writing mine lol.

I've a legit or what I believe to be legit source for Rohm but its pricey material in these parts.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Crap, that post wasn't there when I started writing mine lol.
> 
> I've a legit or what I believe to be legit source for Rohm but its pricey material in these parts.


Probably fake as well mate so buy some ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Nah l am out, there all crap according to people on here :lol:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> its been reformulated mate as first time i shot mtren ds it stung a little but i shot the new mix and its fine , i was told it was all reformulated when the winny was .


It's worked a treat mate, will be using a lot of this stuff


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the same place others are telling him not to post.
> 
> guys if you do not like what zorrin writes then do not read it, in HIS opinion you should steer clear of the lab in some other opinions you should not, i keep on seeing this comment about "implying with MOD support" yet i cannot find where he has said the MODs have backed me on this? if the MOD team had an opinion on anything then you all would know we do not tend to keep it to ourselves.
> 
> ...


If you read his posts he has implied mod support, he's done it cleverly as he's a clever guy. Not that I believe him,

Although you can't mean me anyway as I've not defended BSI, I've done nothing but complain about the horrendous pip and can't see any results as I can barely stand or sit down or even lie on my side in bed!!!

Two things I would ask you to seriously consider, if somebody as pro BSI as Zorrin is anti was continuously jumping into threads would the mods have acted, if honestly not I've got nothing more to say on that.

Secondly do you honestly think these are just ramblings or a self proclaimed chemist with a very obvious. IMO, vested interest in how BSI is doing?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sk1nny said:


> It's worked a treat mate, will be using a lot of this stuff


i was in a rush today so didnt pin any mtren ds or any pre w/o so only have done one jab of the new stuff however i do 1ml of sust 350 yesterday and although i was tired i had a good session today gutted i didnt do a ml pre w/o theres always tomorrow


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

MrM said:


> Not the best examples to use - a search on ROHM mostly brings up about fakes and a search on prochem mostly brings up rumours that they've vanished.
> 
> In general the board is being drowned out by noise, I'd like to see a few good journals commentating on a bsi / prochem / rohm / signature / etc cycle and less "this **** is amazing" or " is this **** amazing?" threads.


Hi mate I dont want to get dragged into anything and truley believe everyone should make up there own mind on what lab they use, there will be good and bad reviews on every lab if you look hard enough...

You ask for jurnos so heres my mini jurno I did from the start of jan up until recent, I wanted to try them out before committing to an expensive big cycle in April...

The jurno has facs, pics, regular body fat takings by a reliable experienced person and at the end of the day an honest review..

My opinion is at the end of the day the only way to tell if something is good is to either try it yourself or go by recommendation of someone you know personally and trust so Im not going say go out and buy BSI Im just going to say this is my experience and proof..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/207452-my-year-2013-how-build-serious-muscle.html


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I use 2.5ml Mtren DS from BSI once or twice a week pre-WO. I rate it, sting going in first few times but fine now. Works for me. No complaints.

@ewen is a good lad. @Zorrin is pretty crazy but I like him too.

@Pscarb used to be like a bear with a sore head but has mellowed recently, must be his age 

I'm trying to lighten up this thread BTW.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kimball said:


> If you read his posts he has implied mod support, he's done it cleverly as he's a clever guy. Not that I believe him,
> 
> Although you can't mean me anyway as I've not defended BSI, I've done nothing but complain about the horrendous pip and can't see any results as I can barely stand or sit down or even lie in my side in bed!!!
> 
> ...


show me what he has done differently to a member saying PC are crap or WC are the worst lab ever? there are many many threads on here slating PC than any bigging up BSI but non of those members where acted on as you say.

you say you are not defending the lab but you seem to be very quick to jump in and slate zorrin? he is expressing his opinion as many many other members have done about how great BSI is yet they have not been acted on, so should we warn zorrin but leave everyone else who love the lab alone? do we whilst we are warning zorrin about his negative comments on BSI also warn the many members who have slated PC, ROHM, WC or any other lab?? i fail to see the difference.....

if you think one person on a forum will make a slight bit of difference to anyone buying BSI you are deluded, in fact your post above concerning bad PIP will do more damage than anything zorrin has said.....so should you be warned??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> If you read his posts he has implied mod support, he's done it cleverly as he's a clever guy. Not that I believe him,
> 
> Although you can't mean me anyway as I've not defended BSI, I've done nothing but complain about the horrendous pip and can't see any results as I can barely stand or sit down or even lie on my side in bed!!!
> 
> ...


I will let Paul answer himself but seriously mate ?

Your seriously saying that there are not members on here who jump on BSI threads to defend them at every opportunity ?

And for me NO Zorrin does not have an agenda nor is he involved in any other labs, the ones who ARE are known to us and we are waiting for them to slip up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> @Pscarb used to be like a bear with a sore head but has mellowed recently, must be his age
> 
> I'm trying to lighten up this thread BTW.


a bear with a blunt opinion mate you must get it right.......... 

i have no opinion on any of this but as i mentioned in my last post Zorrin is giving an opinion just as many others have on many other labs in the past it is no different yet it seems to ruffling a few feathers....why??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kimball said:


> If you read his posts he has implied mod support, he's done it cleverly as he's a clever guy. Not that I believe him,
> 
> Although you can't mean me anyway as I've not defended BSI, I've done nothing but complain about the horrendous pip and can't see any results as I can barely stand or sit down or even lie on my side in bed!!!
> 
> ...


i missed the bit in bold......all i need to say on that is look at any selection of BSi threads and you will see a pattern of certain members jumping on anything bad that is said about the lab with positive comments


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> show me what he has done differently to a member saying PC are crap or WC are the worst lab ever? there are many many threads on here slating PC than any bigging up BSI but non of those members where acted on as you say.
> 
> you say you are not defending the lab but you seem to be very quick to jump in and slate zorrin? he is expressing his opinion as many many other members have done about how great BSI is yet they have not been acted on, so should we warn zorrin but leave everyone else who love the lab alone? do we whilst we are warning zorrin about his negative comments on BSI also warn the many members who have slated PC, ROHM, WC or any other lab?? i fail to see the difference.....
> 
> if you think one person on a forum will make a slight bit of difference to anyone buying BSI you are deluded, in fact your post above concerning bad PIP will do more damage than anything zorrin has said.....so should you be warned??


First point fine, then I've nothing to add.

Because I think he is protecting other labs and nothing he says makes sense.

No I shouldn't, my post is factual and ill send you a pic of the lump in my ass if you want proof But isn't that my point, I'm not trying to protect BSI at all. He's just irritated the F out of me.

You do genuinely seem to think I'm protecting BSI, which is a lot more deluded the only positive comment I've made about them is customer service. Do a search on my username and BSI , not even zorrin could accuse me of being pro BSI, lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> a bear with a blunt opinion mate you must get it right..........


Agreed and that is why I rate your posts, say it like it is with no sugarcoating!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> First point fine, then I've nothing to add.
> 
> Because I think he is protecting other labs and nothing he says makes sense.
> 
> ...


You know what mate and l mean this with all due respect to zorrin, if thats him in his avi he isnt using ANY gear so fu8k knows who he can be protecting.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> You know what mate and l mean this with all due respect to zorrin, if thats him in his avi he isnt using ANY gear so fu8k knows who he can be protecting.


It's all the crystal meth wasting him away


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> It's all the crystal meth wasting him away


Which lab is that mate ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> a bear with a blunt opinion mate you must get it right..........
> 
> i have no opinion on any of this but as i mentioned in my last post Zorrin is giving an opinion just as many others have on many other labs in the past it is no different yet it seems to ruffling a few feathers....why??


I haven't actually addressed why zorrin is annoying me so much, that's easy.

He has openly, more than once, on this forum, boasted about making and supplying crystal meth.

In my world, despicable and barely a rung up from rapists and kiddy fiddlers, selling drugs that could kill your and my kids. Then to have the cheek to preach to people about a steroid labs morality, is hypocritical beyond belief.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Milky said:


> Which lab is that mate ?


Heisenberg Labs... sorry way too much breaking bad. Ill get back to laughing at this thread


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Which lab is that mate ?


A new lab I have just started called G.O.D., no PIP and 2g Test per ml. I'll start 359 threads about it in the next three days


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> I haven't actually addressed why zorrin is annoying me so much, that's easy.
> 
> He has openly, more than once, on this forum, boasted about making and supplying crystal meth.
> 
> In my world, despicable and barely a rung up from rapists and kiddy fiddlers, selling drugs that could kill your and my kids. Then to have the cheek to preach to people about a steroid labs morality, is hypocritical beyond belief.


Well had this been reported we wouldnt have an issue now as he would be gone, simple as that really.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi mate I dont want to get dragged into anything and truley believe everyone should make up there own mind on what lab they use, there will be good and bad reviews on every lab if you look hard enough...
> 
> You ask for jurnos so heres my mini jurno I did from the start of jan up until recent, I wanted to try them out before committing to an expensive big cycle in April...
> 
> ...


Cheers for this, ill have a look.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Another bsi thread turned to sh!t lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> i was in a rush today so didnt pin any mtren ds or any pre w/o so only have done one jab of the new stuff however i do 1ml of sust 350 yesterday and although i was tired i had a good session today gutted i didnt do a ml pre w/o theres always tomorrow


Missed opportunity mate. My shoulders and chest are swelling at a silly pace from the site injections and the workout boost is unreal even just .25 ml in each pec it's rocket fuel


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I will let Paul answer himself but seriously mate ?
> 
> Your seriously saying that there are not members on here who jump on BSI threads to defend them at every opportunity ?
> 
> And for me NO Zorrin does not have an agenda nor is he involved in any other labs, the ones who ARE are known to us and we are waiting for them to slip up.


No I haven't said the pro BSI stuff isn't ott, it is.

That's fair enough, they seem to skip up pretty easy


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i missed the bit in bold......all i need to say on that is look at any selection of BSi threads and you will see a pattern of certain members jumping on anything bad that is said about the lab with positive comments


I have, they are pretty obvious


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

So....this BSI labs then...any good?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Super_G said:


> So....this BSI labs then...any good?


Opinions vary mate :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Well had this been reported we wouldnt have an issue now as he would be gone, simple as that really.


Well that I can assure you is a fact, pointed out by himself earlier in this thread. He has claimed in several threads to be a class a crystal meth manufacturer.

Therefore scum as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Well that I can assure you is a fact, pointed out by himself earlier in this thread. He has claimed in several threads to be a class a crystal meth manufacturer.
> 
> Therefore scum as far as I'm concerned.


Well should he do it again REPORT it mate, give us a heads up.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Well should he do it again REPORT it mate, give us a heads up.


Ok I will, I've tagged you in one on this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=211853

But there are more probably still live with even clearer claims. Ill report that one too.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

jake87 said:


> There are one or two OBVIOUS resellers of other labs in this thread


who who who :whistling:

name and shame or pm me lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kimball said:


> I haven't actually addressed why zorrin is annoying me so much, that's easy.
> 
> He has openly, more than once, on this forum, boasted about making and supplying crystal meth.
> 
> In my world, despicable and barely a rung up from rapists and kiddy fiddlers, selling drugs that could kill your and my kids. Then to have the cheek to preach to people about a steroid labs morality, is hypocritical beyond belief.


i understand this but this is not your world it is the virtual world, if you have proof that @Zorrin sells these drugs to kids then please show us otherwise place him on your blocked list.

we can only act when threads/posts are reported....

on a side note, i am sure BSI is a half decent lab and it is a real shame so many "Innocent users" are jumping on all threads protecting there name seeing as those very same users have accused others of being linked to other labs in the past i find this laughable at best........


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i understand this but this is not your world it is the virtual world, if you have proof that @Zorrin sells these drugs to kids then please show us otherwise place him on your blocked list.
> 
> we can only act when threads/posts are reported....
> 
> on a side note, i am sure BSI is a half decent lab and it is a real shame so many "Innocent users" are jumping on all threads protecting there name seeing as those very same users have accused others of being linked to other labs in the past i find this laughable at best........


I haven't said he sells to kids, but drug pushers rarely care, and I will report next time.

Yes your last paragraph is quite ridiculous I agree


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

@ Kimball, I could be wrong here pal, but doesnt Zorrin just make the Meth for himself, his wife and their 'friends'? If so then he is hardly lurking in the shadows of school play grounds making a living from school kids.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I've got no more to say


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

nellsuk said:


> Im using the equi/tren/test blend at the moment and lovin it!...dont get any pip??
> 
> Also the pre workout d'bol inj.....now thats some pip!!!


wana swap then? lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Can't believe this is still going on!! I'm grateful to all the original feedback (before Zorrin ****ed it up...seems he has run out of smart comments now lol). The information I was really after was on BSI long esters which some had said were underdosed. Haven't really heard anything like that on this thread which has put my mind at rest about some of the gear I have already bought. However the t400 is definitely not on my wish list as I have become quite find of walking and sitting without being in agonising pain...no, this does not sound appealing!!

I am also sure that Mr BSI...whoever he is....is probably very grateful to Zorrin for creating all this extra interest in his lab, as I'm sure without his totally unhelpful comments, this thread would have died long before now!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I gave it a good 2 hours today before training after shooting it. Broke my standing shoulder press PB by a good few reps. Very impressed now.


It is very good, I just need to man up and start putting it in bi's..

I know it probably hasn't yet, but I'm sure it's causing site growth..

Mainly use it in both heads of tri's and they are definitely coming out


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ditz said:


> It is very good, I just need to man up and start putting it in bi's..
> 
> I know it probably hasn't yet, but I'm sure it's causing site growth..
> 
> Mainly use it in both heads of tri's and they are definitely coming out


You sure it's not just swelling mate? I've had some great gains in the last 3/4 weeks from the testdbol, tris and rear delts especially looking quite swollen tho!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> You sure it's not just swelling mate? I've had some great gains in the last 3/4 weeks from the testdbol, tris and rear delts especially looking quite swollen tho!!


It's crossed my mind, may be the case.. But what I do find it does is the swelling added to the pump must be stretching the muscle fascia.. Pump is madness!

Are you doing your own rear delts out of interest? That's the main place I want to do.. But I struggle doing my own middle delts let alone rears :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ditz said:


> It's crossed my mind, may be the case.. But what I do find it does is the swelling added to the pump must be stretching the muscle fascia.. Pump is madness!
> 
> Are you doing your own rear delts out of interest? That's the main place I want to do.. But I struggle doing my own middle delts let alone rears :lol:


sounds like synthol with dbol in lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Switched to the tren and I haven't experienced any tren cough, mad dreams or night sweats at all on tren e 500mg a week. Been three weeks now. Still have 10ml of the tren and some bsi winstrol to end the cycle, keeping the test at 400mg whilst il aim for about 500mg - 750mg on the tren pw.
> 
> Next cycle, il be going back to pro chem or burr labs


I started my current cycle using WC Test/Tren/Mast, then Burr tren and I'm now using BSI Tren 250.... With WC Test 500.

I haven't had night sweats, lack of sleep or mad dreams at all from any of the labs I've used, so I don't think you can use those sides as reason for thinking the gear is bunk.

I did however on my last tren cycle (WC and Pro Chem) have horrendous insomnia.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ditz said:


> It's crossed my mind, may be the case.. But what I do find it does is the swelling added to the pump must be stretching the muscle fascia.. Pump is madness!
> 
> Are you doing your own rear delts out of interest? That's the main place I want to do.. But I struggle doing my own middle delts let alone rears :lol:


Haha, yeah...rear delts are the place place to jab IMO. Been doing it myself with a slim pin (the mrs don't like needles). Not easy tho!! What I do is load the syringe and stick it in right rear delt using left hand. Then use left hand to hold in place and use bathroom mirror(ie:lean against it) to push in plunger. It's much easier than it sounds lol.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I never quite follow your threads but this is a strange one! So somebody is buying 10ml vials of wildcat (odd as every wildcat I've purchased has been a 20ml, but ignore that for now) then spray painting them BSI green and selling them for less than if they were wildcat. Does that really make sense to anybody or is it just me


Can someone then explain to me why the last vial of Bsi Tren Extreme I ordered has turned up with a gold top and gold label?

Who's working in Bsi's marketing department? How are they meant to build brand awareness if they keep changing their colours?

Or have I won a Willy Wonka style prize of a trip round the lab for finding a golden vial?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Haha that's a fvcked up technique


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm using the test400 and the tren extreme. Not gonna lie the pip is bad and lasts over a week and i get a bit of lumpage I presume from the eo, but I won't stop using it because it's some really good **** imo


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm using the test400 and the tren extreme. Not gonna lie the pip is bad and lasts over a week and i get a bit of lumpage I presume from the eo, but I won't stop using it because it's some really good **** imo


You use the Tren Extreme EW or more often ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dux said:


> Can someone then explain to me why the last vial of Bsi Tren Extreme I ordered has turned up with a gold top and gold label?
> 
> Who's working in Bsi's marketing department? How are they meant to build brand awareness if they keep changing their colours?
> 
> Or have I won a Willy Wonka style prize of a trip round the lab for finding a golden vial?


Tren extreme are gold tear off. However they are currently going over to flip tops. Not entirely certain if the colours are gonna be different but I have test e with both green flips and some tear offs.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Tren extreme are gold tear off. However they are currently going over to flip tops. Not entirely certain if the colours are gonna be different but I have test e with both green flips and some tear offs.


he said label


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> he said label


Oh yeah.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> he said label












However, when I scratched both, it was silver underneath.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

why all the hate on zorrin, i like his posts makes me laugh


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm using the test400 and the tren extreme. Not gonna lie the pip is bad and lasts over a week and i get a bit of lumpage I presume from the eo, but I won't stop using it because it's some really good **** imo


You still on mate? Wasn't it you had the 20 week test/dbol cycle log?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

zack amin said:


> why all the hate on zorrin, i like his posts makes me laugh


Cos he thinks he can tell people what they can and can't start threads about!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You use the Tren Extreme EW or more often ?


2ml every week mate. Or every 8th day if the pip is still bad lol.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Cos he thinks he can tell people what they can and can't start threads about!!


hes not the first on this forum mate, and he wont be the last, lets face it, the internets full of w4nkers. atleast most off his posts are worth a few laughs, i used BSI didnt get along with em or rate them at all, i had a thread on it, i havent used the waterbased range tho


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> You still on mate? Wasn't it you had the 20 week test/dbol cycle log?


Yeah mate.. I think I'm at week 18 but who's counting? :lol:

3 or 4 of those weeks I did drop down to just a low dose of test as I was off the training for a bit but I'm week in on tren and in full swing again


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Dux said:


> I started my current cycle using WC Test/Tren/Mast, then Burr tren and I'm now using BSI Tren 250.... With WC Test 500.
> 
> I haven't had night sweats, lack of sleep or mad dreams at all from any of the labs I've used, so I don't think you can use those sides as reason for thinking the gear is bunk.
> 
> I did however on my last tren cycle (WC and Pro Chem) have horrendous insomnia.


But my thinking is basically that everyone who I know and the journals iv seen on here have all experienced atleast one of the known side effects whilst using tren, which I have not especially seeing as this is my first time using tren.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

zack amin said:


> hes not the first on this forum mate, and he wont be the last, lets face it, the internets full of w4nkers. atleast most off his posts are worth a few laughs, i used BSI didnt get along with em or rate them at all, i had a thread on it, i havent used the waterbased range tho


Well you've summed him up very nicely there in 1 word lol. To be honest, the only things I rate highly so far are their water based stuff...can't imagine me doing a cycle without it now!! Too soon for me to tell on long esters as just going into my 4th week. If they're not up to scratch I'll be using ROHM oils with BSI water based for next cycle.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate.. I think I'm at week 18 but who's counting? :lol:
> 
> 3 or 4 of those weeks I did drop down to just a low dose of test as I was off the training for a bit but I'm week in on tren and in full swing again


Yeah I've just started what was gonna be a 20 week course...but think I'm gonna blast and cruise till at least September now!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Super_G said:


> But my thinking is basically that everyone who I know and the journals iv seen on here have all experienced atleast one of the known side effects whilst using tren, which I have not especially seeing as this is my first time using tren.


I'm not saying you're wrong mate, believe me I've been gobsmacked at the lack of sides I've had on this cycle.

Only you know how you're feeling and if you're gaining and benefitting from the tren


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So let me get this right, the past 4 pages have been @Kimball trying to get a mod to stop @Zorrin posting about trying to get ewan to stop posting about BSI.

It's all a bit silly really isn't it


----------



## wilson6915 (Feb 14, 2013)

Super_G said:


> But my thinking is basically that everyone who I know and the journals iv seen on here have all experienced atleast one of the known side effects whilst using tren, which I have not especially seeing as this is my first time using tren.


Hi Super-G, ive just ordered some tren from another lab for my 1st tren cycle, what sides should we expect, and how long for sides to commence, thanks,


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

EQUITRENTEST 1.2ml in delt not a thing gr8 hope it stays that why in quads


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

simonthepieman said:


> So let me get this right, the past 4 pages have been @Kimball trying to get a mod to stop @Zorrin posting about trying to get ewan to stop posting about BSI.
> 
> It's all a bit silly really isn't it


yes it is


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Christ is this still going on?

I better catch up....apart from the last 4 pages of course.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

The only reason I stick up for BSI labs is because

a) I use them

B) I find them good quality

So when people say they get mega bad pip when I am getting none, I asked where they jab, what pin etc, in a hope to help them out, not because I cannot stand to see the lab bad mouthed. I'd rather help someone out with pip problems than get into a slanging match.

end of the day it doesn't matter what damn lab you use, provided you get the results you want.

If that warrants me being "watched" then so be it.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Am i too late for the unmasking of the cunning Mr BSI?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> The only reason I stick up for BSI labs is because
> 
> a) I use them
> 
> ...


Agreed mate. My experiences with BSI have also been good. Although I do agree with what people have said (yes, even the meth head) about their over the top and sometimes sneaky as **** pushing of the lab. But do I care? Not really...if its good gear I'm using it...end of!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mish said:


> Am i too late for the unmasking of the cunning Mr BSI?


No mate!! But you'll have to wait till next weeks nail biting episode!!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

wilson6915 said:


> Hi Super-G, ive just ordered some tren from another lab for my 1st tren cycle, what sides should we expect, and how long for sides to commence, thanks,


There's nothing like doing a bit of research into what you're putting in your body, is there kids?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes it is


So outing and announcing yourself as a self claimed major source of class As is ok on this board and a bit silly, but mentioning a steroid source is an instant ban? That seems silly to me.

I'm happy to leave it with what I've said so far but if other people want to carry on and make jokes about the supply of class As I will too.

I thought we couldn't mention sources of any drugs for legal reasons?


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

ive used BSI since end of last year when my source gave me a vial of tren e to use and tbh was impressed gave the usual tren sides, but i have to say not been impressed lately the T400 and equitesttren were a nightmare the PIP was terrible had to bin them, the pre workout were good to until i realised my batch of methtren DS i had stashed is just meth tren with the wrong label stuck on as the real methtren is red my is like a yellow clear colour so dont think ill be using them again.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kimball said:


> So outing and announcing yourself as a self claimed major source of class As is ok on this board and a bit silly, but mentioning a steroid source is an instant ban? That seems silly to me.
> 
> I'm happy to leave it with what I've said so far but if other people want to carry on and make jokes about the supply of class As I will too.
> 
> I thought we couldn't mention sources of any drugs for legal reasons?


Serious, I like you a poster, I like what you say 99% of the time, but you are coming across as a bit of a whinge and sulker. You have made claims you can't back up about someone else, being hypocritical about behaviour and just come across like you are trying to carry out an agenda (and not doign a good job about it).

If you want free speach for all, then accept that of your oppositions.

If you want people to be banned for breaking rules. Then accept it when it happens to your mate. you can't have it both ways

But the "it's not fair" thing is getting tiring.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

if theres any beef discuss it in person and bodypower


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Serious, I like you a poster, I like what you say 99% of the time, but you are coming across as a bit of a whinge and sulker. You have made claims you can't back up about someone else, being hypocritical about behaviour and just come across like you are trying to carry out an agenda (and not doign a good job about it).
> 
> If you want free speach for all, then accept that of your oppositions.
> 
> ...


Who said I can't back it up?!!!

And I'm really confused which of my mates you think have been banned? Honestly think your confused. Seriously.

I don't know anyone who has been banned except gymgym? And that was good news


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jake87 said:


> if theres any beef discuss it in person and bodypower


I had publicly left it, others started it again.

So i'll leave it again, but not if mods start taking the **** over an issue I see as serious.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Who said I can't back it up?!!!
> 
> And I'm really confused which of my mates you think have been banned? Honestly think your confused. Seriously.
> 
> I don't know anyone who has been banned except gymgym? And that was good news


sorry, i misarticulated myself. I ment gagged, rather than banned. Ie if you want to shut someone up for what they say, then its fair for others to want to shut people up from saying things. (I hope that makes more sense)

With regards to backing it up, I'm sure Milky asked you are a few times to refer to the points he mentioned and you fail to do so. Yet. I appreciate you other things to do in life.

Personally I think Zorrin talks a lot of ****. He also speaks a lot of sense. I also think he is incredibly honest. He believes what he says and is an objective guy. And a very entertaining character and good to have around here.

The mods do a great job round here and very fair IMO. I think its best to live and let live on here. This place is for opinions after all.

If someone says something you disagree with you 4 options

1) agree with it

2) question it further and challenge them to back it up

3) dispell it with a retort

4) ignore it

The smart and wise will see through the cracks and flaws. He is just one man and so are you. Trust your brothers to looks at the whole picture.

Take care of yourself and each other


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been looking into Tbol lately, admittedly it was Zorrin's posts in another thread that intrigued me.

I can't find much on here about people using BSI's 10mg Tbol at all, seems like people only use the water based dbol and oxys. It has come to my attention that BSI have started doing 50mg Tbol tabs, something I'm interested in. Anyone got any feedback?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> sorry, i misarticulated myself. I ment gagged, rather than banned. Ie if you want to shut someone up for what they say, then its fair for others to want to shut people up from saying things. (I hope that makes more sense)
> 
> With regards to backing it up, I'm sure Milky asked you are a few times to refer to the points he mentioned and you fail to do so. Yet. I appreciate you other things to do in life.
> 
> ...


All good points. However I did point things out and those posts have been deleted

Check your pms and no it's not an offer to buy BSI vials lol

Like I said, I've reported what I need to and I believe it's being looked at, I may not agree with the outcome but that's life

I'm happy to leave it there as long as others do.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I've been looking into Tbol lately, admittedly it was Zorrin's posts in another thread that intrigued me.
> 
> I can't find much on here about people using BSI's 10mg Tbol at all, seems like people only use the water based dbol and oxys. It has come to my attention that BSI have started doing 50mg Tbol tabs, something I'm interested in. Anyone got any feedback?


No idea on BSI but wc Tbol is brilliant. Had very good results.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> I've been looking into Tbol lately, admittedly it was Zorrin's posts in another thread that intrigued me.
> 
> I can't find much on here about people using BSI's 10mg Tbol at all, seems like people only use the water based dbol and oxys. It has come to my attention that BSI have started doing 50mg Tbol tabs, something I'm interested in. Anyone got any feedback?


zorrins claims and dosage schedule for tbol is very unorthadox.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

pmsl this thread is still going, full of b1tching, snitching, sulking, witch hunting...got to love UK-M


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Serious, I like you a poster, I like what you say 99% of the time, but you are coming across as a bit of a whinge and sulker. You have made claims you can't back up about someone else, being hypocritical about behaviour and just come across like you are trying to carry out an agenda (and not doign a good job about it).
> 
> If you want free speach for all, then accept that of your oppositions.
> 
> ...


So you think Zorrin should be allowed to dictate what we are allowed to post about? Cos that's what he's trying to do!! I'm sure that's what the mods are for.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stuey99 said:


> So you think Zorrin should be allowed to dictate what we are allowed to post about? Cos that's what he's trying to do!! I'm sure that's what the mods are for.


FFS lets get some context here, he wasnt telling anyone what they can or cannot post he was having a moan, a "moment " and he asked people to give it a rest, pretty much the same as the rest of you should....


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> So you think Zorrin should be allowed to dictate what we are allowed to post about? Cos that's what he's trying to do!! I'm sure that's what the mods are for.


I've chatted to Kimball off line on this one and we are clear on each other opinions.

I don't think Zorrin is allowed to dictate what anyone can say no more than you should be able to dictate what he can say.

He is perfectly within his rights to say what he thinks you should be allowed to say. But he's not exactly in power to enforce it now is he?

The Mods are big enough and ugly enough to act on what is fair and reasonable and I'm very sure someone like Zorrin won't sway them to act unaccordingly


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

BIGSNC said:


> ive used BSI since end of last year when my source gave me a vial of tren e to use and tbh was impressed gave the usual tren sides, but i have to say not been impressed lately the T400 and equitesttren were a nightmare the PIP was terrible had to bin them, the pre workout were good to until i realised my batch of methtren DS i had stashed is just meth tren with the wrong label stuck on as the real methtren is red my is like a yellow clear colour so dont think ill be using them again.


Pretty sure the red MT DS is just a reformulated version. The yellow one is the original, but was quite sore jabbing it. The red is supposed to be painless. Both are MethylTren DS though, afaik.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> WC do equitest 800 and equitren 800 both in 10ml vials mate


mmm i must be getting behind the times but can any one explain how u can do such high doses per ml and still only 10 ml vials u must be using a oil suspension im unaware of ...just ta satify my curiosty cause im big fan of chemestry


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty sure eq can act as a carrier oil, don't know the science but pretty sure that's why it can be dosed high and have a bit of test/tren thrown in.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kimball said:


> So outing and announcing yourself as a self claimed major source of class As is ok on this board and a bit silly, but mentioning a steroid source is an instant ban? That seems silly to me.
> 
> I'm happy to leave it with what I've said so far but if other people want to carry on and make jokes about the supply of class As I will too.
> 
> I thought we couldn't mention sources of any drugs for legal reasons?


change the bloody record mate will you jesus.......the rules state you cannot mention sources for the sale of steroids, so as the MODs of this site this is what we enforce......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

simonthepieman said:


> I've chatted to Kimball off line on this one and we are clear on each other opinions.
> 
> I don't think Zorrin is allowed to dictate what anyone can say no more than you should be able to dictate what he can say.
> 
> ...


Exactly mate, if Zorrin breaks any rules then he will be warned accordingly just as any member would be, he is expressing an opinion just like every other member does on any thread.....to be fair i don't understand why he is getting under so many peoples skins with his ramblings about BSI????


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> change the bloody record mate will you jesus.......the rules state you cannot mention sources for the sale of steroids, so as the MODs of this site this is what we enforce......


I take it you're enjoying discussing this as every time I say I want to leave it you start it up again

If you just want to talk to me can't we talk about something you know a lot more than me about like nutrition or contest prep or cycles we aren't going to agree on this clearly so in the words of the greatly admired zorrin can we just leave it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kimball said:


> I take it you're enjoying discussing this as every time I say I want to leave it you start it up again
> 
> If you just want to talk to me can't we talk about something you know a lot more than me about like nutrition or contest prep or cycles we aren't going to agree on this clearly so in the words of the greatly admired zorrin can we just leave it!


i did leave it then you quoted my post and again played the same record, if you want to leave it don't quote my posts and say the same sh1t as you have been doing simple really????

thread has run its course and to be honest it is getting boring now so thread closed


----------

